# Werbung in Ordnung..aber das geht gar nicht



## Schillenium (13. November 2009)

An das Buffed Team,

 ich verstehe das Ihr eure Seite finanzieren müsst, aber ich glaube kaum das eure extrem nervenzerreissende Werbung von "Cisco" auf der "Home" Site im Sinne des Erfinders ist.

Eventuell überdenkt ihr dabei nochmal das Layout.

Danke

MfG

Schille


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. November 2009)

ähm, welche Werbung meinst du?

Screenshot wäre schon nett, wenn du was bemängelst.


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

<3 Firefox + ABP


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> <3 Firefox + ABP



Stimmt, deswegen hab ich's auch nicht bemerkt und nichts zu bemängeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. November 2009)

Apropos Werbung.
Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Anfangswerbung, doch sollte man schon aufpassen, wen man dort werben lässt.
Ich hab hier schon oft gesehen, dass sagen wir mal das verfassen von "anstößige" Inhalten unterbunden wurde, was ich für ein MMO Forum, in dem sich viele Minderjährige aufhalten auch gut finde.
Dass man dann aber gleichzeitig SFT, die auch dafür bekannt sind, dass leicht bekleidete Damen auf ihren Covern und im Heft sind Werbung machen lässt, kann ich persönlich nicht verstehen.

Es wird bestimmt Gründe geben, dies zu tun ( Verlagszusammengehörigkeit usw... ), doch bitte ich darum, im Sinne der Jüngeren Generationen noch einmal zu überdenken.

Mfg Terror

Verdammt... das klingt so nach besorgten Eltern... wollte es aber mal zur Sprache bringen.


----------



## Pente (30. November 2009)

Naja ganz ehrlich: Kinder / Jugendliche halten sich im Sommer auch im Freibad / am See auf und dort tragen die Frauen in der Regel auch nicht mehr als einen Bikini. Ist ja nun wirklich nicht so, dass die Frauen auf dem SFT Cover, oder auch im Heft selbst, nackt wären.

Beispiel aktuelles SFT Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wüsste nicht wo derartige Fotos auch nur im geringsten anstößig oder gar jugendgefährdent wären. Wer ernsthaft dieser Meinung ist startet dann bitte zugleich auch eine Petition, dass Frauen zukünftig nicht im Bikini ins Schwimmbad gehen dürfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass auf einer MMO-Seite anstößige / jugendgefährdente Inhalte absolut nichts zu suchen haben aber ich wüsste auch beim besten Willen nicht, dass man SFT derartige Vorwürfe auch nur im Ansatz machen könnte.


----------



## Sin (1. Dezember 2009)

Besser halbnackte Frauen im Bikini, als halbnackte Männer im Bikini ^^


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Regeln ist halt keine Boobs, aber solange die noch in irgendwas verpackt sind kann sich wohl keiner beschweren.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft dieser Meinung ist startet dann bitte zugleich auch eine Petition, dass Frauen zukünftig nicht im Bikini ins Schwimmbad gehen dürfen.


Wird gemacht Pente, ich überlege mir noch einen etwas ernsthaften Text und dann stell ich ne Online-Petition zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (3. Dezember 2009)

Da es ja hier mit den zig Werbeblöcken langsam überhand nimmt, möchte ich nur jedem User nochmal Firefox ans Herz legen, natürlich nur mit installiertem NoScript!

Ich verstehe ja, das man Werbung schalten muss, um wenigstens einen Teil der Kosten zu decken, aber wenn ich 7x "Zwangswerbung" bekomme, nur um die Startseite aufzurufen, dann ist doch irgendwann die Schmerzgrenze überschritten!


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

welche Werbeform taucht bei dir 7x auf? Hast du zufällig einen Screenshot parat?


----------



## normansky (3. Dezember 2009)

Als erstes kommt die Fullscreenwerbung, wenn man dann auf "Weiter zu Buffed.de" klickt, kommt noch mal ein Popup (Nr.2) dann kann ich die Seite betreten und auf der Startseite sind nochmal ca. 5 Werbefenster... summe summarum 7x Werbung zum Betreten eurer Seite... 

Dann kommen noch zig Werbeblöcke hinzu, sobald ich ein Thema anklicke...


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Dezember 2009)

LoL, der Startseiten-Link kommt nur 1-2x am Tag
Der Layer zum wegklicken, ok 1 Klick

Aber der Rest? Das ist doch nicht wirklich dein ernst. Die stören doch echt keinen. Wenn sie dich stören, dann investiere wenigstens noch in den Premium-Account, dann kannst du (gerne) dein "No-Ad"-Browser benutzen.


----------



## normansky (3. Dezember 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> LoL, der Startseiten-Link kommt nur 1-2x am Tag
> Der Layer zum wegklicken, ok 1 Klick
> 
> Aber der Rest? Das ist doch nicht wirklich dein ernst. Die stören doch echt keinen. Wenn sie dich stören, dann investiere wenigstens noch in den Premium-Account, dann kannst du (gerne) dein "No-Ad"-Browser benutzen.



Der "Startseitenlink" kommt bei mir jedes mal!
Der "Rest" ist unter alles sau! Wenn ich ein Thema anklicke, bekomme ich gleich ein Fenster für HdRo... oder anderen Mist!


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2009)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2009)

Allein um nach einem Begriff auf google zu suchen muss ich schon 11 mal Werbung ertragen. Und jetzt DAS!


----------



## normansky (3. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Allein um nach einem Begriff auf google zu suchen muss ich schon 11 mal Werbung ertragen. Und jetzt DAS!



Du bist doch genauso primitiv wie ich dachte..


Zeig mir mal wo du 11x Werbung ertragen musstest... so ein Schwachsinn kann nur von dir kommen!


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2009)

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=Schuhe

Verändert sich je nach Aufruf, aber Du hast meist 3 Anzeigen oben(nicht immer da) und 8 rechts auf der Seite.

Es gibt auch noch "bessere" Suchbegriffe die ich hier aber nicht posten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Dezember 2009)

Jo, gibt mal bei google "Auto" als Suchbegriff ein.

Da sind "nur" 8 Anzeigen (WERBUNG)


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Der "Startseitenlink" kommt bei mir jedes mal!



Klingt nach Angst vor Cookies - mh.



> Wenn ich ein Thema anklicke, bekomme ich gleich ein Fenster für HdRo... oder anderen Mist!



Welchen Browser nutzt du?


@Andere Threadteilnehmer: Flamereien, Gegenseitige Angriffe etc. führen schnell zum Ausschluss aus der Community.


----------



## Tass (3. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Als erstes kommt die Fullscreenwerbung, wenn man dann auf "Weiter zu Buffed.de" klickt, kommt noch mal ein Popup (Nr.2) dann kann ich die Seite betreten und auf der Startseite sind nochmal ca. 5 Werbefenster... summe summarum 7x Werbung zum Betreten eurer Seite...
> 
> Dann kommen noch zig Werbeblöcke hinzu, sobald ich ein Thema anklicke...





nicht zu vergessen die werbung nun auch zu beginn der letzten buffed show...

irgendwann ist weniger auch mal mehr.....


----------



## tschilpi (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist grosse Werbung, würde ich sagen..


----------



## Canjana (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss da leider recht geben - Werbung ist ja ok, daran hat man sich inzwischen gewöhnt. Immerhin gibt es kaum noch eine Website auf der nicht irgendeine Werbung platziert ist...

Aber hier nimmt es inzwischen wirklich überhand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egal was man sich anschaut - News, einen Guide, ein Video, ... - auf jeder der Seiten findet man um die 5-10 Werbeblöcke. Momentan gibt es hier leider mehr Werbung als Inhalt. Schade!


----------



## Mykeeper (4. Dezember 2009)

Jo, aber die HdRO Werbung war ja noch halbwegs in Ordnung, die jetzige T-Online-Shop Werbung ist viel schlimmer, außerdem gehen jetzt andauernd Werbefenster auf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (4. Dezember 2009)

einfach was addon "noskript" in firefox rein schieben und es herrscht eine herrliche ruhe!^^

mfg


----------



## normansky (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Addon heisst zwar "Noscript", aber du meinst das Richtige!

Ich bin immer noch mit dem IE hier unterwegs und ertrage immer noch diese Massenwerbung... ich verstehe ja auch das man mit Werbung die Seite teilweise finanziert, aber irgendwann ist es dann doch zu viel des Guten!

Sicherlich wäre Firefox mit NoScript eine Alternative, aber ich bezweifele stark dass dies im Sinne des Seitenbetreibers wäre...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch mit dem IE unterwegs und sehe keine Werbung, liegt wohl an Kaspersky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Dezember 2009)

muss mich den heulern anschließen..wenn es weiter so geht wird euere hp genau so schlimm wie die der gamestar was """""""""""""""MASSIVE ADVERTISMENT"""""""""""" angeht

aber naja..klickzahlen wirds wohl nicht beeinträchtigen..nach den motto: "ich will hier surven und da muss ich wohl auch durch die aufdringliche werbeflut durch"....


----------



## grimrott (5. Dezember 2009)

Muss mich da anschliessen!
Mir ist ja dämlich schon aufgefallen, dass wirklich überall und sei es auch noch so nebensächlich / sinnlos irgendwelche click-bilder-galerien eingebunden werden um auch möglichst viele Clicks auf die Page zu bekommen.

Und der Werbung kann man quasi beim wachsen zusehen. Ich hab absolut kein Problem damit wenn jemand sein Brot damit verdient bzw ich honoriere ja auch die Arbeit des Buffed-Teams aber man kanns halt auch übertreiben und wenn man nur nach am X drücken ist, machts auch irgendwann keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Stanglnator (5. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind über die Werbeflut zur Zeit genauso wenig begeistert wie ihr. Da bei Buffed wie bei den meisten redaktionellen Webseiten Redaktion und Anzeigen getrennte Verantwortungsbereiche sind, können wir als Redaktion leider auch nur wenig dagegen tun. Selbstverständlich weisen wir die Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung auf die Unzufriedenheit unserer Leser hin bzw. haben uns gestern auch massiv beschwert, als die Startseite nur noch aus Werbung bestand. Ein bisschen was hat es geholfen, aber dass Buffed.de eine werbefreie Seite werden kann ist natürlich illusorisch. Ohne Werbung kein Buffed.de, das habt ihr ja richtig bemerkt. Wir als Redaktion sehen aber schon die Gefahr, dass wir Leser verlieren, wenn sie vor lauter Werbung unsere Artikel nicht mehr finden. Darum diskutieren wir auch immer wieder mit den Kollegen, dass sie es nicht übertreiben. Eure Beiträge helfen uns natürlich, unseren Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen.

Ihr helft uns außerdem, wenn ihr auf Ad-Blocker verzichtet. Ich weiß, dass das manchmal viel verlangt ist, aber Buffed.de muss viele Server, Terabyte-weise Traffic und Personal finanzieren, um sein redaktionelles Angebot zu ermöglichen. Außerdem beeinträchtigen Ad-Blocker die IVW-Zählung, die so etwas wie die Messlatte für Anzeigenkunden ist. Je stärker wir dort sind, desto leichter können wir uns refinanzieren und unser Angebot für euch erweitern. Ich selbst surfe immer ohne Ad-Blocker, um die Zumutbarkeit der Werbung beurteilen zu können. Daher kann ich nur an euch appellieren, uns zu unterstützen - schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (5. Dezember 2009)

Also mich nerven nur die Popups und das man garnicht mehr woanders hinklicken kann ohne das ein neues Fenster mit Werbung kommt.

Wenn man die Werbung im Hintergrund auch wirklich auf den Teil beschränken könnte wie man sie auch sieht, wäre das schon super. Und dann halt nur die Popups etwas weniger einbländen lassen oder diese Werbebanner die größer werden und meist über die News hängen. Also diese die man dann mit "schließen" wieder kleiner macht.  Die nerven richtig.


edit:   Mit Noscript geht das ja echt^^ Super addon, endlich News lesen ohne immer was weg zu klicken =)


----------



## Ekkiman (5. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Wir sind über die Werbeflut zur Zeit genauso wenig begeistert wie ihr. Da bei Buffed wie bei den meisten redaktionellen Webseiten Redaktion und Anzeigen getrennte Verantwortungsbereiche sind, können wir als Redaktion leider auch nur wenig dagegen tun. Selbstverständlich weisen wir die Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung auf die Unzufriedenheit unserer Leser hin bzw. haben uns gestern auch massiv beschwert, als die Startseite nur noch aus Werbung bestand. Ein bisschen was hat es geholfen, aber dass Buffed.de eine werbefreie Seite werden kann ist natürlich illusorisch. Ohne Werbung kein Buffed.de, das habt ihr ja richtig bemerkt. Wir als Redaktion sehen aber schon die Gefahr, dass wir Leser verlieren, wenn sie vor lauter Werbung unsere Artikel nicht mehr finden. Darum diskutieren wir auch immer wieder mit den Kollegen, dass sie es nicht übertreiben. Eure Beiträge helfen uns natürlich, unseren Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Ihr helft uns außerdem, wenn ihr auf Ad-Blocker verzichtet. Ich weiß, dass das manchmal viel verlangt ist, aber Buffed.de muss viele Server, Terabyte-weise Traffic und Personal finanzieren, um sein redaktionelles Angebot zu ermöglichen. Außerdem beeinträchtigen Ad-Blocker die IVW-Zählung, die so etwas wie die Messlatte für Anzeigenkunden ist. Je stärker wir dort sind, desto leichter können wir uns refinanzieren und unser Angebot für euch erweitern. Ich selbst surfe immer ohne Ad-Blocker, um die Zumutbarkeit der Werbung beurteilen zu können. Daher kann ich nur an euch appellieren, uns zu unterstützen - schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Hallo Stanglator, 
sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich die älteste aller Ausreden wenn es um zu massige oder nicht angebrachte Werbung geht. "Wir haben darauf keinen Einfluss - das ist die Anzeigenabteilung"
Wie du es schon feststellst, sieht jeder von uns Nutzern ein, dass ein buffed.de ohne Werbung nicht funktionieren kann. Nur hat sich das Verhältnis von Inhalt zu Werbung auf buffed.de in letzter Zeit deutlich verschoben. Oft hat man schon Probleme vor lauter Werbung noch den eigentlichen Artikel zu finden. 
Dein freundlichen Rat es ohne Blocker zu probieren ist angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich schon die User mit Blocker über massige Werbung beschweren einfach nur blanker Hohn. 

Beste Grüße, 
Ekkiman


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haben doch viele geschrieben..."nicht unser bereich" war die antwort, sollen wir jetzt versändniss zeigen, weil euere struktur es euch erlaubt die schuld auf andere zu schieben? und dann noch darum bitten keine addblocker zu benutzen? jeder der 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann, kann auch erraten auf wieviel zustimmung diese bitte stoßen wird


----------



## Event Horizon (5. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der war gut .....


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Dezember 2009)

Auf der einen Seite erwartet wohl jeder von einer redaktionellen Seite, dass die Redaktion unabhängig von Anzeigengeldern berichtet. Dass vor allem kein Publisher Einfluss auf Art und Umfang der Berichterstattung hat. 

Auf der anderen Seite soll dann die Redaktion aber auch verantwortlich sein für das Aufkommen an Werbung?

Sorry, das geht so nicht. Bei allem Verständnis für die Aufregung über Werbung habe ich wenig Verständnis, wenn ihr uns billige Ausreden vorwerft. Oder sogar den Vorwurf erhebt, wir würden unsere Leser verhöhnen. Im Gegensatz zu einer privaten Seite, bei der meist eine Person alles verantwortet, sind bei Buffed.de und den meisten anderen Seiten unterschiedliche Personen für Redaktion und Anzeigen verantwortlich. Was so als Trennung von Redaktion und Anzeigen auch im Pressekodex festgehalten ist. Der Sinn dürfte sich ja jedem erschließen. Natürlich ist es leicht, den Ärger bei uns abzuladen - aber don't kill the messenger.


----------



## normansky (6. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einer privaten Seite, bei der meist eine Person alles verantwortet, sind bei Buffed.de und den meisten anderen Seiten unterschiedliche Personen für Redaktion und Anzeigen verantwortlich. Was so als Trennung von Redaktion und Anzeigen auch im Pressekodex festgehalten ist. Der Sinn dürfte sich ja jedem erschließen...



Naja... eure Seite wird aber nicht neu erfunden sondern lebt mit (und anhand) eures Magazins in den Zeitungsläden, zusätzliche Mitarbeiter (und Kosten) sind somit nicht zwangsläufig vorhanden!

Es gab auch schon zig Fehlermeldungen innerhalb der Werbeblöcke, die von ZAM bereinigt wurden, obgleich er ja auch in der Redaktion sitzt! 
Man sollte schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben...


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Naja... eure Seite wird aber nicht neu erfunden sondern lebt mit (und anhand) eures Magazins in den Zeitungsläden, zusätzliche Mitarbeiter (und Kosten) sind somit nicht zwangsläufig vorhanden!



Ein Blick ins Impressum verrät, wer alles nur für Buffed.de arbeitet. Dazu kommen Server- und Traffic-Kosten. Das Print-Magazin finanziert die Webseite nicht. Buffed.de gab es außerdem vor dem Print-Magazin, nicht umgekehrt.



normansky schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon zig Fehlermeldungen innerhalb der Werbeblöcke, die von ZAM bereinigt wurden, obgleich er ja auch in der Redaktion sitzt!
> Man sollte schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben...



Vorsicht, ich lasse mir keine Lügen unterstellen. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob unser interner Entwickler Zam Fehler beseitigt, die im Zusammenhang mit Anzeigen-Code entstehen, oder ob jemand diese Werbung auch verkauft. Weder Zam noch sonst jemand aus der Redaktionen verkaufen Anzeigen oder erstellen die Motive. Für die Platzierung der Werbung ist auch nicht Zam verantwortlich, auch ich nicht - sondern der Anzeigenleiter.


----------



## toe (6. Dezember 2009)

Also wie auch immer.. es geht ja an der Sache vorbei sich hier über einzelheiten zu streiten.
Fakt ist ich benutze buffed.de nichtmehr so oft, seitdem einem so viel Werbung aufgezwengt wird (und ich weiß von einigen Gildenkollegen, dass es bei ihnen genau so ist).

Von meiner Seite kein Vorwurf, ihr müsst ja davon leben^^ ..ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache ,dass ihr euch damit Leser vergrault, denke ich.

mfG Toe


----------



## grimrott (6. Dezember 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es doch egal wer die Verantwortung trägt. DIESES Forum ist für uns Leser / Kunden der Anlaufpunkt für beschwerden. 
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Beschwerden auf weiter getragen werden. Die Schuldzuweisung ist relativ egal. Daher ist dem Leser auch egal wer was macht. WICHTIG ist ob darauf eingegangen wird oder nicht bzw ob man denn eine Änderung bemerkt.

Wenn ich z.B. (wie heute) auf Buffed komme fängt es damit an, dass ich die Eintrittswerbung clicke. Dann clicke ich auf der Hauptseite, wähle einen Artikel clicke im Artikel WIEDER und am Ende bekomme ich (und das meine ich jetzt nicht übertrieben sondern ernsthaft) fast augenflimmern bei den animierten Werbungen links, rechts und über dem Text während ich versuche selbigen zu lesen. Man erkennt ja kaum noch die Seite bzw das Angebot ZWISCHEN der Werbung.
Das ist eigentlich gerade der Punkt. Normalerweise trifft man ein Inhalt mit Werbung gespickt aber hier trifft man fast nur noch Werbung mit etwas Inhalt dazwischen.

Ich surfe bisher gänzlich ohne Adblocker, weil mich das Ganze bisher nicht gestört hat aber so ein Zustand wie hier ermutigt einen ja gerade dazu einen Adblocker einzusetzen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Dezember 2009)

jo damit ist doch klar dass es zu nichts bringt hier sich über irgendwas zu beschweren..addblocker an und fertig..ich denke wegen solch internetseiten wie buffed.de, die es so dermaßen mit der werbung übertreiben, wird addblocker auch irgendwann zur selbstverständlichkeit werden..denn dass diese werbeflut trotz aller gründe und ausreden unzumutbar ist, liegt klar auf der hand..aber hauptsache der rubel rollt


----------



## Stanglnator (7. Dezember 2009)

grimrott schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es doch egal wer die Verantwortung trägt. DIESES Forum ist für uns Leser / Kunden der Anlaufpunkt für beschwerden.
> Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Beschwerden auf weiter getragen werden.



Genau richtig, es geht ja nicht um Schuldzuweisung. Mir ging es darum, euch nachvollziehbar zu zeigen, warum die Redaktion nicht direkt Einfluss darauf hat.


----------



## Canjana (7. Dezember 2009)

für mich ist es ganz klar - ich werd halt so lange man hier dermaßen mit Werbung bombadiert wird (und auch noch dazu aufgefordert wird, dass wir das aus finanziellen Gründen der Betreiber bitte zu ertragen haben) einfach andere Seiten nutzen...
Auswahl gibt es im www schließlich genug.


----------



## Tahzokk (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nichts gegen Werbung, aber wenn 50% und mehr der Website mit Ads bedeckt ist, dann ist das schon etwas zu viel des guten.

So bald Werbung als störend wahrgenommen wird, geht auch der werbende Effekt verloren.
Ich klicke nicht auf Anzeigen die mich mit Pop Ups nerven, oder vom eigentlichen Inhalt ablenken.

So etwas führt dazu, dass Besucher verstärkt AdBlocker benutzen, oder auf andere Webseiten ausweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micke8 (7. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Wir sind über die Werbeflut zur Zeit genauso wenig begeistert wie ihr. Da bei Buffed wie bei den meisten redaktionellen Webseiten Redaktion und Anzeigen getrennte Verantwortungsbereiche sind, können wir als Redaktion leider auch nur wenig dagegen tun. Selbstverständlich weisen wir die Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung auf die Unzufriedenheit unserer Leser hin bzw. haben uns gestern auch massiv beschwert, als die Startseite nur noch aus Werbung bestand. Ein bisschen was hat es geholfen, aber dass Buffed.de eine werbefreie Seite werden kann ist natürlich illusorisch. Ohne Werbung kein Buffed.de, das habt ihr ja richtig bemerkt. Wir als Redaktion sehen aber schon die Gefahr, dass wir Leser verlieren, wenn sie vor lauter Werbung unsere Artikel nicht mehr finden. Darum diskutieren wir auch immer wieder mit den Kollegen, dass sie es nicht übertreiben. Eure Beiträge helfen uns natürlich, unseren Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Ihr helft uns außerdem, wenn ihr auf Ad-Blocker verzichtet. Ich weiß, dass das manchmal viel verlangt ist, aber Buffed.de muss viele Server, Terabyte-weise Traffic und Personal finanzieren, um sein redaktionelles Angebot zu ermöglichen. Außerdem beeinträchtigen Ad-Blocker die IVW-Zählung, die so etwas wie die Messlatte für Anzeigenkunden ist. Je stärker wir dort sind, desto leichter können wir uns refinanzieren und unser Angebot für euch erweitern. Ich selbst surfe immer ohne Ad-Blocker, um die Zumutbarkeit der Werbung beurteilen zu können. Daher kann ich nur an euch appellieren, uns zu unterstützen - schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Nabend,
das mit den getrennten Verantwortungsbereichen bei Anzeigen und Redaktion nehme ich euch gerne ab, aber wieso verbergen sich neuerdings tagtäglich bei der großen Schwester pcgames.de (die zufälligerweise dasselbe neue Werbe-Layout hat wie buffed.de) Werbeanzeigen in den News für einen großen Buchhändler aus Bad Hersfeld?  Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das hier auch ankommt,wenn ich mal von den aktuellen Merkur-Charts absehe, die es hier auch schon gibt...

Davon mal abgesehen sind gescriptete Werbefenster, deren "Weckklick-Buttons" etwa 5cm oberhalb der Monitorkante liegen und auch trotz Mausscroll da verbleiben nicht nur unschön, sondern erinnern an viele unseriöse Webseiten.
Schön, wenn ihr in der Redaktion mit dem Image einer unseriösen Seite leben könnt, immer dran denken : Image aufbauen dauert ne immense Zeit, verlieren kann man es innerhalb von Tagen. Eventuell solltet ihr mal an der Kommunikation zwischen den Abteilungen arbeiten, und Bedenken von Lesern nicht über SMS und Twitter diskutieren, sondern eventuell mal in einer kleinen Diskussionsrunde. 
So weit werdet ihr sicher nicht auseinandersitzen.

Gruß
Ein Online- und Offline-Leser


----------



## normansky (7. Dezember 2009)

micke8 schrieb:


> ... sondern erinnern an viele unseriöse Webseiten.



Genau so sehe ich das auch, selbst auf einschlägigen Pornoseiten oder auf Ki.No.to wird man nicht so mit Werbung zugebomt wie auf buffed!


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2009)

Also *DAS *geht selbst mir jetzt zu weit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Tampon werbung??

Ich hab noch screens von so Pornowerbung bei mir daheim auf der Festplatte rumgammeln das ist meiner meinung nach viel schlimmer die tampon werbung ist doch sowas von egal.

Besser als Goldsellerwerbung oder Sexseiten

edit: es gibt ja auch noch gamerinen die sich bei der auswahl des produkts dem sie vertrauen wollen sich noch nicht entschieden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Die Tampon werbung??
> 
> Ich hab noch screens von so Pornowerbung bei mir daheim auf der Festplatte rumgammeln das ist meiner meinung nach viel schlimmer die tampon werbung ist doch sowas von egal.
> 
> ...



Sind das nicht Binden? Tampons sind meines erachtens diese dinger zum ... nunja, reinstecken Oo


----------



## Aquania (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dachte mir, das es ein Thema dazu gibt.

Ich persönlich bekomme Augenkrebs durch die Werbung und finds schon langsam anstrengend den Buffed-Frame ausfindig zu machen. Die Werbung die seit einigen Wochen gelegentlich den eigentlichen Buffed-Frame umrahmt... bissel viel bunt manchmal. Klar, das soll auffallen und Werbung muss sein, aber paßt einfach nicht zum dunkelblau von buffed und es ist einfach nicht mehr schön anzusehen. Momentan ist es was ein "Hellblau-Rose-Gemischtes" von T-Online.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt Gründe geben, dies zu tun ( Verlagszusammengehörigkeit usw... ), doch bitte ich darum, im Sinne der Jüngeren Generationen noch einmal zu überdenken.



Weil natürlich jeder Mensch im alter von 1-1x unglaublich verstört wäre, wenn er etwas sehen sollte, ausdem er Entsprungen ist. Ist ja klar, früher hat man die Kinder erblinden lassen, bis sie 18 waren.

BTT: Die Werbung nervt mich mit der Zeit auch. Wenn hier ein Mod oderso mal sagen könnte, ob es früher anders war ? Irre mich natürlich auch, aber es wird mit der Zeit immer extremer, vorallem die Werbungen, die von unten nach oben schweben, und sich dann nicht mehr zumachen lassen.

Grüsse.


----------



## Mykeeper (8. Dezember 2009)

> BTT: Die Werbung nervt mich mit der Zeit auch.  Wenn hier ein Mod oderso mal sagen könnte, ob es früher anders war ?  Irre mich natürlich auch, aber es wird mit der Zeit immer extremer,  vorallem die Werbungen, die von unten nach oben schweben, und sich dann  nicht mehr zumachen lassen.



Bitteschön...



Stanglnator schrieb:


> Wir sind über die Werbeflut zur Zeit genauso wenig begeistert wie ihr. Da bei Buffed wie bei den meisten redaktionellen Webseiten Redaktion und Anzeigen getrennte Verantwortungsbereiche sind, können wir als Redaktion leider auch nur wenig dagegen tun. Selbstverständlich weisen wir die Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung auf die Unzufriedenheit unserer Leser hin bzw. haben uns gestern auch massiv beschwert, als die Startseite nur noch aus Werbung bestand. Ein bisschen was hat es geholfen, aber dass Buffed.de eine werbefreie Seite werden kann ist natürlich illusorisch. Ohne Werbung kein Buffed.de, das habt ihr ja richtig bemerkt. Wir als Redaktion sehen aber schon die Gefahr, dass wir Leser verlieren, wenn sie vor lauter Werbung unsere Artikel nicht mehr finden. Darum diskutieren wir auch immer wieder mit den Kollegen, dass sie es nicht übertreiben. Eure Beiträge helfen uns natürlich, unseren Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Ihr helft uns außerdem, wenn ihr auf Ad-Blocker verzichtet. Ich weiß, dass das manchmal viel verlangt ist, aber Buffed.de muss viele Server, Terabyte-weise Traffic und Personal finanzieren, um sein redaktionelles Angebot zu ermöglichen. Außerdem beeinträchtigen Ad-Blocker die IVW-Zählung, die so etwas wie die Messlatte für Anzeigenkunden ist. Je stärker wir dort sind, desto leichter können wir uns refinanzieren und unser Angebot für euch erweitern. Ich selbst surfe immer ohne Ad-Blocker, um die Zumutbarkeit der Werbung beurteilen zu können. Daher kann ich nur an euch appellieren, uns zu unterstützen - schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur empfehlen, auch mal die restlichen Seiten zu lesen...^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (9. Dezember 2009)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Bitteschön...
> 
> Kann dir nur empfehlen, auch mal die restlichen Seiten zu lesen...^^


Tut mir leid^^. Bin da nur so durchgeblättert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BTT: Ist trotzdem nicht toll =(


----------



## viper_007 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss ja nicht was das mit MMO zu tun hat!
[attachment=9591:Werbung.jpg]

Wie gesagt, auch wenn es dir Möglichkeit giebt das zu unterbinden im Firefox, wäre doch wünscheswert, wenn diese Werbung weniger würde, zumindestens diejenige Werbungen welche bei den Wechseln der Seiten hoch lädt.
Ich persönlich finde das es reicht, die Werbung an den Seiten!


----------



## Stanglnator (9. Dezember 2009)

Das hohe Werbeaufkommen wie derzeit ist nicht dauerhaft. Es wird bald wieder weniger, haben mir die Kollegen versprochen.


----------



## Mykeeper (9. Dezember 2009)

Das riesen Banner ist weg, endlich ist buffed wieder halbwegs ansehnlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Benutzt einfach den AdBlocker und gut ist. Damit spart ihr euch die Popups etc. Ich hab erst seit einigen Monat den AdBlocker, als es nämlich zu viel wurde. Was zu weit geht, geht zu weit...


----------



## normansky (10. Dezember 2009)

> Weil natürlich jeder Mensch im alter von 1-1x unglaublich verstört wäre, wenn er etwas sehen sollte, ausdem er Entsprungen ist. Ist ja klar, früher hat man die Kinder erblinden lassen, bis sie 18 waren.


Schade, dass sich hier immer noch Leute reinhängen wollen, die sich nicht mal die Mühe machen die einzelnen Posts zu lesen...
Und ebenfalls Schade und erschreckend, das Leute mit so einer Rechtschreibung hier ihre Meinung darbringen wollen...



Mykeeper schrieb:


> Das riesen Banner ist weg, endlich ist buffed wieder halbwegs ansehnlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist noch lange nicht weg! Es ist nur abhängig von den Cookis!

So weit ich noch aus meiner aktiven Zeit kenne, wird eine Werbefläche nicht nur für wenige Tage, sondern für einen längeren Zeitaum verkauft! Welche Werbung dann läuft, untersteht nur noch im gerigem Masse der Entscheidung von buffed.de!
Daher sehe ich jegliche "Versprechen" oder Bekundungen zum Wohle der User erstmal als Ausweichen an... man könnte doch sicherlich sagen: Bis zum xx.xx.xx können wir diese Werbung nicht unterbinden... und gut ist...


----------



## todesstern (10. Dezember 2009)

also ich muss auch sagen in lezter zeit nimmt die werbung hier überhand . Sobalt man ihrgend wo daneben klickt is ma schon wieder auf ner anderen seite. 

Also echt alles mit werbung zu pflastern ist albern BUFFED! früher wart ihr ma anders 

das geile nun wird auch noch für EA hier werbung gemacht das ist bääääää


----------



## toe (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich benutze Buffed.de ja normalerweise schon regelmäßig..ich sags mal so :

Wenn es bei abschluss eines Premiumaccounts KEINE Werbung mehr auf buffed gäbe + die features, die es momentan gibt ... würd ich mir des sofort holen!^^

Aber jetzt mal im ernst also wenn eure Seite sich nur rechnet wenn es so viel Werbung gibt, dann speckt lieber beim Personal ab ..wenn für 1nen Werbebanner 1 Mitarbeiter gehn muss ..von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AjaxXx (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Fragen? Das ist doch total krank...


----------



## normansky (11. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich hier immer noch Leute reinhängen wollen, die sich nicht mal die Mühe machen die einzelnen Posts zu lesen...
> Und ebenfalls Schade und erschreckend, das Leute mit so einer Rechtschreibung hier ihre Meinung darbringen wollen...



Genau wegen diesem Satz wurde mir gestern von Lyllian "eine höhere Verwarnstufe zugeteilt"... zusätzlich konnte ich mich heute nicht mehr automatisch einloggen und musste ein neues Passwort anfordern... so einfach kann man es sich hier mit unbequemen Usern anscheinend machen!
*
Das bezog sich auf einen User, der weder das Thema noch die Beiträge las, aber dennoch mal schnell mit einer saumäßigen Rechtschreibung hier etwas zum besten geben musste!
*

Aber so einfach dann doch nicht, gibt viele Namen und ebenso viele emailaddys^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Genau wegen diesem Satz wurde mir gestern von Lyllian "eine höhere Verwarnstufe zugeteilt"



Zurecht - es steht keinem User zu, andere User bzgl. ihrer Rechtschreibung zu diskretitieren. Das nennt man "Flame".


----------



## Lillyan (11. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Genau wegen diesem Satz wurde mir gestern von Lyllian "eine höhere Verwarnstufe zugeteilt"... zusätzlich konnte ich mich heute nicht mehr automatisch einloggen und musste ein neues Passwort anfordern... so einfach kann man es sich hier mit unbequemen Usern anscheinend machen!


Wenn du das ganze schon öffentlich machst solltest du bei der Wahrheit bleiben, denn die erhöhte Verwarnstufe gab es nur, weil es solche Sätze und weitere Netiquetteverstöße des öfteren gab. Das mit dem Paßwort hat nichts damit zu tun, es sei denn das erhöhen der Verwarnstufe hat ein neues Feature, von dem ich noch nichts weiß.

Damit: Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## normansky (11. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zurecht - es steht keinem User zu, andere User bzgl. ihrer Rechtschreibung zu diskretitieren. Das nennt man "Flame".



diskretitieren = Wiki

Keinesfalls habe ich jemanden so behandelt, es besteht aber nunmal ein Zusammenhang zwischen solchen Beiträgen (die geschrieben wurden ohne den Tread überhaupt in Augenschein zu nehmen) und der dann erkennbaren Rechtschreibung! So und nicht anderst war mein Post zu verstehen, b.z.w. so sollte er verstanden werden...
Unter Flamen verstehe ich solches "First" Gebähren, was hier nur all zu offensichtlich ist!
Das hier oftmals vorkommende "Dahingerotze" der deutschen Rechtschreibung, bezieht sich keinesfall auf Unwissenheit oder Behinderungen der User, sondern m. M. nach auf Faulheit! Jeder hat die Möglichkeit die Vorschau b.z.w. die Editierfunktion seines Postings zu nutzen, aber es interessiert viele nicht, weil sie meinen "ich bin hier nicht im Deutschuntericht"! 
Das was ich dann anspreche, ist kein flamen, sondern ich setze solchen Leuten gerne einen Spiegel vor!
Eine solch große Seite, wie ihr es nunmal seid, die sollten solch ein Handeln nicht auch noch tollerieren! Oder durch Verwarnen die waren "Flamer" in diesem Falle unterstützen....



Lillyan schrieb:


> Damit: Zurück zum Thema.



O.K.


----------



## micke8 (11. Dezember 2009)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss man nicht kommentieren. Ich tu es trotzdem: Verdammt arm!
Als kleinen Tipp an die Webdesigner würde ich das Menu zu den einzelnen Portalen auch noch zu einem Werbebanner machen, dann könnte man sich zu seiner persönlichen Litfaßsäule anmelden, immerhin ist der Login noch sichtbar, wohl nicht mehr lange. Ich würde das Feld an einen Account-Hacker vermieten, das würde glaub ich die Kasse sprengen.


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (12. Dezember 2009)

micke8 schrieb:


> Muss man nicht kommentieren. Ich tu es trotzdem: Verdammt arm!
> Als kleinen Tipp an die Webdesigner würde ich das Menu zu den einzelnen Portalen auch noch zu einem Werbebanner machen, dann könnte man sich zu seiner persönlichen Litfaßsäule anmelden, immerhin ist der Login noch sichtbar, wohl nicht mehr lange. Ich würde das Feld an einen Account-Hacker vermieten, das würde glaub ich die Kasse sprengen.




irgend wie geb ich dir recht. die werbund deckt schon mehr als 70% ein, fehlt nur noch das zwischen jedem zweiten forum posting ein werbe banner auftaucht.
bei den Webseiten von leuten die kein geld für nen eigenen Server haben sind genausoviel müll werbungen wie seit neusten bei Buffed.


----------



## normansky (13. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein das hier mal wieder einige Beiträge kommentarlos gelöscht wurden!?

Selbst die Datenbank wird ja nun von dieser schrecklichen Werbung heimgesucht! Erst selber verkünden das diese Werbung Kacke ist, dann anderen die Schuld zuweisen, und nun verbreitet sich dieser Mist auch noch weiter!?

Bin mal auf das "neue" Forum gespannt!


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (13. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Bin mal auf das "neue" Forum gespannt!




ich nicht, ist wahrscheinlich 80% werbung drin.


----------



## Stanglnator (14. Dezember 2009)

Largo schrieb:


> ich nicht, ist wahrscheinlich 80% werbung drin.



Nein, das Software-Update dient NICHT dazu, mehr Werbung unterzubringen. Beim Update geht es um neue Funktionen und Möglichkeiten, die wir redaktionell nutzen wollen.


----------



## normansky (14. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Nein, das Software-Update dient NICHT dazu, mehr Werbung unterzubringen. Beim Update geht es um neue Funktionen und Möglichkeiten, die wir redaktionell nutzen wollen.


Ich begreife dann nur nicht, wieso nun auch noch die Datenbank von Werbung nur so strotzt, wo doch eigendlich eine Art "Einsicht oder Verständnis" bereits vorhanden war!?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

boa was jammert ihr heir so alle wegen der werbung rum genau diese werbung sichert den fotbestand des forums und ermöglicht sogar einen ausbau des ganzen (nicht nur forum sondern des ganzen Buffedzeugs).
Also Füße still halten


----------



## Marvolo83 (15. Dezember 2009)

Frag mal ganz unverblümt, aber wie kann ich dieses Aion-Gewinnspiel ausstellen? Habe es bereits einmal ausgefüllt, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann nicht mehr kommt, aber Pustekuchen?

EDIT: Und überhaupt habe ich eine scheinbar veralterte Uhr, weil diese nicht fähig ist diese Uhrzeit "Teilnahmeschluss ist am 16. Dezember um 23.95 Uhr." anzuzeigen...

EDIT2: Ache auf mein Haupt, hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Nechbet_eds (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes buffed team,

ich finde die Werbung wird langsam sehr lästig!!! Es ist klar, dass ihr Geld verdienen müßt und darum die Werbebanner einbaut. 

ich habe auch nix dagegen aber mittlerweile ist der Ramen der Seiten voll mit Werbung, es poppen x Fenster auf und der Vorspann in den Videos. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass eure GF nur noch Dollarzeichen in den Augen hat. Es geht nicht mehr um Gewinn sondern eher Darum "Soviel Geld rausquetschen wie möglich". 

Das was buffed einmal war, nämlich etwas besonderes mit dem Hauch einer Familie soadass auch was menschliches rüberkommt, gibt es nicht mehr.

Es ist schade, dass buffed sich so extrem in ein stink normales Unternehmen gewandelt hat. Ich denke, dass ist auch ein Grund warum heinrich gegangen ist. Es fehlt die "liebe" mit der die Mitarbeiter ihre Arbeit tun.

Gruß
Nechbet


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2009)

ich versteh die firmen nicht die hier werbung schalten. die glauben ernsthaft, dass die noch wahrgenommen wird?

buffed.de will hat geld scheffeln. welche firma will das nicht? aber mich haben sie inzwischen soweit, dass ich die startseite nicht mehr ansteuere. um mir aus der massig werbung ein paar infos rauszusuchen, die im forum sowieso diskutiert werden? nö.


----------



## SireS (16. Dezember 2009)

Werbung für kostenlose Internetportale ist unablässllich. Wenn es allerdings derart ausartet wie auf Buffed.de, stellt man sich selbst als langjähriger Nutzer die Frage, wie lange man sich das noch antut. Es beginnt wenn man die url eintippt. Man landet nciht auf der Hauptseite, sondern auf einer Seite mit einer riesigen Werbung, klein darunter dann ein Link "Weiter zu Buffed" . Daran habe ich mich gewöhnt und ich finde das noch ertragbar.

Wenn ich allerdings dann auf der Hauptseite bin und 2 Sekunden später ein Frame geöffnet wird, der sich einmal vertikal über den kompletten Maincontent legt, sich weder schliessen noch verschieben lässt (Werbeframe von doyouflip.de), dann hört der Spass langsam auf, da an den Seiten auch überall ordentlich Werbebanner platziert sind und sich weitere 5 Sekunden später ein weiterer Frame öffnet, der etwa ein Viertel des Bildschirms beansprucht (sich aber glücklicherweise schließen lässt, nachdem man den Close-Link gefunden hat).

Da fragt man sich, wie machen die großen internationalen MMO-Sites das? Klar, da gibts auch Werbung, aber nicht so extrem wie auf buffed.de . Hat man hier evtl. den Überblick verloren, was man sich leisten kann und was gar nicht mehr geht? Wie habt ihr Euch vor 3-4 Jahren finanziert? Da ging es auch ohne extrem viel Werbung. 

Also mein Fazit: Banner, die sich nicht verschieben, schließen lassen und auch keinen kurzen close-Timer haben, haben auf einem seriösen Portal nichts zu suchen. Da müsst ihr Eure Hausaufgaben besser machen, ansonsten vergrault ihr die Leute.

LG
Sires


----------



## Meeragus (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es langsam echt ne Übertreibung die Werbung auf der Startseite von Buffed...nich nur das bald alles voll geplastert ist, jetzt kann man sogar nicht mal mehr die News deswegen lesen. Ist mir schon klar das ihr dadurch euer Geld verdiend aber dann sollte man es auch so machen das sie nicht störend wird oder man sie wenigstens weg klicken kann. Der Grund für meine Aufregung ist die Werbung auf folgendem Bild unten...dadurch kann man nicht mal die neusten News sehen und weg klicken lässt sich das auch nicht. Im gegenteil wenn ich mit der Maus drüber fahre um das x zu suchen wird es noch größer! Das große kann ich dann verkleinern, bin aber dann wieder da wo ich vorher war bei dem kleinen Fenster das sich nach unten über die Texte streckt...

Es ist ja völlig ok wenn so Seiten auch Werbung machen, sag ich ja nichts...aber wenns seit Tagen nervt und man deswegen fast nichts lesen kann weil mans auch nih weg bekommt dann muss ich einfach mal was dazu schreiben!

Es geht um diese Flip-Video Werbung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (16. Dezember 2009)

So alle vier Seiten gelesen, dabei Kaffee getrunken uns schon ist der Ärger weggespült.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werbung muss sein dafür habe ich vollstes Verständniss, wenn Ihr es jetzt noch schafft, das eure Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung es hinbekommen, dass es keinerlei Werbung gibt die man nicht verschieben oder schließen kann, reicht mit persönlich das vollkommen.

Aber wenn Ihr, wie ihr sagt, selber ohne Add-Blocker unterwegs seid, dann trettet den Kollegen mal öfter auf die Füße.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es euch nicht auch nervt oder sogar manchesmal bei der Arbeit behindert.

mfg


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Eigtl sinds bei mir auch nur die Popups die nerven, die überhand genommen haben. Was mich aber vlie mehr stört und was dann auch dazu führt, dass ich den Artikel wegklicke und garnicht erst lese ist die Tasache, dass ihr manchmal sogar Werbung als wichtiger haltet, als den eigtentlichen Artikel. Das sieht dann so aus, dass ich auf dem Screen eine RIESEN Werbebox für zB DragonAge hatte und besagte Artikel teils von dieser Werbebox zerschnitte wurden, oder Kommentare 5 Screenscrolls unter dem Bericht waren, welcher wiederum 100 Screenscrolls unter der Werbebox von Dragonage stand. Das ist nichtnur unschön, sondern leider auch unprofessionell. UNd wie gesagt, dass führt/ -e dazu, dass ich den Artikel ignoriere, was mich immer sehr ärgert, weil ich den Artikel anklickte, weil er mich interessierte.


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2009)

Werbung ist natürlich notwendig, um die Seite am Leben zu erhalten - aber die aktuelle Auslieferung ist, wie Stanglnator schon schrieb, aus unserer Sicht auch zu heftig. Wir arbeiten ja den ganzen Tag mit der Seite und nehmen das dadurch natürlich sehr bewusst wahr.  Wir nehmen zusätzlich Eure Hinweise/Anregungen auf, fassen sie zusammen und geben sie inkl. unserem Feedback an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter. 

Bis zum 1. Januar wird die Ausgabe in der Form aber wohl noch bestand haben - danach läuft alles wie zuvor. Ein anderer Punkt sind natürlich die Banner, die sich einfach mal so aufklappen oder die einfach Sound abspielen (was zum Glück die absolute Seltenheit ist, weil wir dagegen ebenfalls schon Feedback einreichten - einige Erinnern sich vielleicht noch an "The morning after is always a shock" *g*). Die versuchen wir möglichst zu vermeiden, können hier aber auch nur das entsprechende Feedback vorbringen.

Wir haben wie gesagt, fast keinen Einfluss auf die Anzahl und die Inhalte - nur absolut bedenkliche Inhalte, die absolut nicht ausgegeben werden dürfen (Bsp: Goldselling, Porno-Werbung, Banner(!) ohne Jugendfreigabe), können wir vorgeben bzw. haben wir vorgegeben. Die Ausgabe selbst können wir aber nicht steuern.

Eine vollständig werbefreie Seite wird es jedoch nicht geben - die nennt sich dann 404 Not Found, weil buffed aus Mangel an finanziellen Mitteln wegen Werbefreiheit abgeschaltet wurde. Wir wollen, wie Ihr ja auch unsere Brötchen verdienen. :-P


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hätte ein konkretes Beispiel. Gebt mal in die buffed Suchengine Frostgram ein. Wegen einem "Dreizeiler"-Itembeschreibung, 1 Zeile woher das Item kommt und 1 Kommentar musste fast 4 Bildschirme runterscrollen, bis du am Ende der Seite bist. Allein um das SchwertIcon zu sehen muss ich nen gesamten Bildschirm Werbung runterscrollen. Wie gesagt Werbung ist ned schlimm, aber hier zwängt ihr einem diese auf. Manche Banner sind sogar so hinterfotzig, dass sie das "x" Symbol des Fensters mit dem "viereck" Symbos vertauschen. So klickt man auf "x", um das Fenster zu schliessen und startet aber damit den Banner, schliessen wäre ja jetzt auf dem "vierreck" Symbol, was eigtl zum Vergrössern es Fensters da ist. Ich schreib das nur ZAM, weil ja einer von euch schrieb, das ihr diese Berichte als Argumente nutzen könnt. Wie schon erwähnt, schaut euch Frostgram an, ist das beste Beispiel (bei mir jedenfalls).


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ein konkretes Beispiel. Gebt mal in die buffed Suchengine Frostgram ein. Wegen einem "Dreizeiler"-Itembeschreibung, 1 Zeile woher das Item kommt und 1 Kommentar musste fast 4 Bildschirme runterscrollen, bis du am Ende der Seite bist. Allein um das SchwertIcon zu sehen muss ich nen gesamten Bildschirm Werbung runterscrollen. Wie gesagt Werbung ist ned schlimm, aber hier zwängt ihr einem diese auf. Manche Banner sind sogar so hinterfotzig, dass sie das "x" Symbol des Fensters mit dem "viereck" Symbos vertauschen. So klickt man auf "x", um das Fenster zu schliessen und startet aber damit den Banner, schliessen wäre ja jetzt auf dem "vierreck" Symbol, was eigtl zum Vergrössern es Fensters da ist. Ich schreib das nur ZAM, weil ja einer von euch schrieb, das ihr diese Berichte als Argumente nutzen könnt. Wie schon erwähnt, schaut euch Frostgram an, ist das beste Beispiel (bei mir jedenfalls).



Kannst du bitte einen Screenshot davon machen? Ich kann mir grad nicht vorstellen, was genau du meinst - also welchen Bereich der Seite, wie das ausschauen soll, welchen Browser du hast und welche Auflösung du nutzt.

Sie Sache mit dem Vertauschen des Schließenbuttons, ist aber kein Problem das nur buffed betrifft. Die Werbeformen sind (leider) weit verbreitet im Netz.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab hier in der Arbeit nen Screen gemacht, aber leider keine Rechte, was hochzuladen. Werde das von da Heim aus machen. Also ich nutze da Heim Firefox, die neueste Version, Windows XP in glaube 1240*1024 oder sowas und habe das selbe Prob wie in der Arbeit, wo wir mit dem IE arbeiten und nicht wie ich mit Firefox. Versuch doch einfach auf die Buffed Startseite zu gehen, oben in die Suchmaschine Frostgram eingeben, dann klickst du auf das Schwert, das angezeigt wird, welches Arthas in HdR trägt und schon da müsste dir was auffallen.


----------



## normansky (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa was jammert ihr *heir* so alle wegen der werbung rum genau diese werbung sichert den* fotbestand *des forums und ermöglicht sogar einen ausbau des ganzen (nicht nur forum sondern des ganzen Buffedzeugs).
> *Also Füße still halten*


Deine Form der Werbung besteht ja aus den zig Beiträgen alla /report...

Es geht doch garnicht um Werbung an sich, hättest du dir mal die Mühe gemacht hier mitzulesen, anstatt gleich wieder zu posten, dann wäre das sicherlich auch für dich erkennbar gewesen!

Soviel zum Thema "Füsse stillhalten"...


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Also wieder ein Beispiel: Vor 5 Minuten war alles heile, doch müssen eure Werbeheinis offensichtlich grad was neues draufgespielt haben, jedenfalls sorgt eure tolle "So geht Video heute" Werbung dafür, dass man auf eurer Startseite schön oben Buffed.de liest, dann kommt erstmal nen kompletter Scrren nichts, mit Rechts nem 2cm dickem "Schritt1.....Schritt2...etc" Werbefenster und dann erst - nach nem Scrren Nichts - kommen eure Meldungen des Tages etc. Ich mein das es ausgeartet ist, ist klar, aber ihr habt mittlerweile mehr Werbebaner auf der Seite, als nen Rennradfahrer aufm Trikot hat.


----------



## toe (19. Dezember 2009)

..was soll man da noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[attachment=9638:lool.bmp]


----------



## simoni (19. Dezember 2009)

so siehts bei mir auch aus -.-


----------



## Stefanx1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ich sage mal good bye aus dem Forum und der Website. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Leute von Buffed, so geht es nicht mehr weiter. 

Mit euren fehl Links und Werbe gespamme, es nervt nur noch. 

Ich habe heute entschlossen mein Abo der Zeitung zu kündigen. 

Dank euren spams findet man die ursprünglichen Artikel nicht mehr, oder man muss zwangsweise 20 Werbefenster wegklicken. Werbung gut und schön die muss sein,
 das verstehe ich, aber nicht so. Das ist Spam der wiederlichsten Art und Weise die keiner gut heissen kann. 

Ich hoffe es werden einige nachziehen um euch einen Denkzettel zu verpassen. 

Diese Seite ist für mich Gestorben. 

Ja klar man kann einen addblocker benutzen aber das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck. Kann nur sagen zur Webgestaltung dieser Webseite die ist einfach gruselig und schlecht geworden. Vielleicht findet ihr ja den Weg zum urprung zurück, wenn nicht wird das hier eine Seite zum Untergang.

Von mir aus könnt ihr meinen Zugang zu buffed auch löschen, weil der ist es nicht mehr wert.

Schlusswort meine Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

ich versteh ehrlich gesagt das problem der meisten hier nicht Oo
ich bin sehr oft auf buffed unterwegs und gut, die werbung ist störend aber so störend wie manche das hier darstellen hab ich das noch nie erlebt


----------



## Vizard (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich versteh ehrlich gesagt das problem der meisten hier nicht Oo
> ich bin sehr oft auf buffed unterwegs und gut, die werbung ist störend aber so störend wie manche das hier darstellen hab ich das noch nie erlebt


Die Werbung auf Buffed ist echt schon zu viel des guten ich meine ja Werbung muss sein bei so einer Page wie Buffed aber das die Werbung so stark die Oberhand gewinnt muss echt nicht sein.
So viel und so penetrante Werbung wie auf Buffed hab ich selten gesehen alleine bei der Startseite kommt mir schon das würgen.
Find ich echt schade das ganze war mal anders und wurde mit der zeit immer mehr und mehr.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Kickersen (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Seite ist mit Werbung überladen.

Man kann verstehen das damit zum teil die Sache finanziert wird, jedoch
sollte man ein gesundes Maß finden. Zur Zeit wird es übertrieben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2009)

Und es wird im neuen Jahr wieder weniger. Wurde doch schon oft genug erwähnt.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (23. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Werbung ist natürlich notwendig, um die Seite am Leben zu erhalten - aber die aktuelle Auslieferung ist, wie Stanglnator schon schrieb, aus unserer Sicht auch zu heftig. Wir arbeiten ja den ganzen Tag mit der Seite und nehmen das dadurch natürlich sehr bewusst wahr.  Wir nehmen zusätzlich Eure Hinweise/Anregungen auf, fassen sie zusammen und geben sie inkl. unserem Feedback an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter.
> 
> Bis zum 1. Januar wird die Ausgabe in der Form aber wohl noch bestand haben - danach läuft alles wie zuvor. Ein anderer Punkt sind natürlich die Banner, die sich einfach mal so aufklappen oder die einfach Sound abspielen (was zum Glück die absolute Seltenheit ist, weil wir dagegen ebenfalls schon Feedback einreichten - einige Erinnern sich vielleicht noch an "The morning after is always a shock" *g*). Die versuchen wir möglichst zu vermeiden, können hier aber auch nur das entsprechende Feedback vorbringen.
> 
> ...



na dann hoffe ich, daß wirklich ein besserung kommt. im moment vergeht mir zumindest jegliche lust hier irgendeinen beitrag zu lesen. selbst die startseite ist für mich schon absolut nervtötend mit 9- 10 werbungen darauf. dann noch jeden beitrag mit nem popup zu versehen grenzt schon an folter für den leser.


----------



## normansky (23. Dezember 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich, daß wirklich ein besserung kommt. im moment vergeht mir zumindest jegliche lust hier irgendeinen beitrag zu lesen. selbst die startseite ist für mich schon absolut nervtötend mit 9- 10 werbungen darauf. dann noch jeden beitrag mit nem popup zu versehen grenzt schon an folter für den leser.


Merke gerade mal wieder, das mir nun die neue "Betakey-Scheisse" um die Ohren fliegt (natürlich mitten auf dem Fenster zum Posten und das dann auch nach ca. 3 sec)... ein "X" zum schließen gibt es auch nicht, also werde ich mir diesen Müll anschauen *müssen*... oh... nachdem man es anklickt, gibt es plötzlich doch ein "X"... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt... (erst klicken und dann ausblenden)

Mein Abbo läuft auch im Februar aus, ich hab es bereits gekündigt und werde mir noch stark überlegen, ob ich da am Kiosk noch Geld für ausgebe!


----------



## Don vom See (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch gerade ziemlich genervt, mein Browser geht neben WOW langsam in die Knie wenn ich 3 Buffed Seiten in den Tabs habe. Kein Wunder denn auf jedem dieser Tabs blinkern fünf animierte Werbegrafiken rum. Dann noch die in letzter Zeit hinzugekommenen Layer die sich drüberschieben und weggeklickt werden müssen.
Klarer Fall von zugemüllt.
Das wird immer schlimmer und geht mir langsam zu weit. Wenn ich irgendeine halbwegs brauchbare Ersatzsite finde komm ich hier nimmer her. 

Genervt, amSee


----------



## Zaziki (27. Dezember 2009)

Ok Werbung versteh ich ja noch, wenns Buffed.de hilft besser und grösser zu werden, OK.
*
Aber dieses elende Gewinnspiel nervt echt nur noch. Kann man den Scheiss nicht abschalten?*


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2009)

Einfach sagen, dass man nicht mehr teilnehmen will und cookies nicht löschen?


----------



## Fileskeeper (27. Dezember 2009)

Hiho miteinander.

also ich weis jetzt nicht ob es davon schon einige themen gibt aber ich weis nicht wofür ich 3.50€ im
monat zahle für den premiumacc hier bei buffed.de wenn man trotzdem von werbung vollgemüllt wird.
ich muss erst werbung wegklicken um einen beitrag zu lesen. das war vorher auch nicht so. 

mfg fileskeeper


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2009)

Fileskeeper schrieb:


> also ich weis jetzt nicht ob es davon schon einige themen



Die Werbung nervt weitaus weniger als Leute die es nicht schaffen kurz einen Blick ins richtige Forum zu werfen wo es schon Threads dazu gibt.


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2009)

Kostet der Premiumaccount nicht 3 Euro??

Naja egal. Die Seiten leben von dieser Werbung, Buffed.de macht (fast) alles gratis! Die müssen auch ihr Geld wieder reinkriegen, und der Shop ist nur ein Teil davon.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Dezember 2009)

Fileskeeper schrieb:


> Hiho miteinander.
> 
> also ich weis jetzt nicht ob es davon schon einige themen gibt aber ich weis nicht wofür ich 3.50€ im
> monat zahle für den premiumacc hier bei buffed.de wenn man trotzdem von werbung vollgemüllt wird.
> ...



schaff dir ABP an und ruhe mit werbung


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2009)

Premium-Account hat nix mit Werbefreiheit zu tun. Schau dir nochmal GENAU die Premiumfeatures an, dann weißt du, wofür du zahlst.


----------



## SmokyKami (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, seitdem ihr einen gewissen Jemand aus dem Buffed Team rausgeworfen habt geht es mit eurer Seite nurnoch Bergab. Das Niveau fällt und Fällt und jetzt hast du auf jeder Seite Werbe anzeigen ohne ende, man kann nichtmal einen Klick machen ohne das eine Nervige Werbung den Text verdeckt. Und manche davon rutschen sogar UNTER den oberen rand und können nur noch durch neuladen der Seite und schnelles runterscrollen weggeklickt werden.

Ich finde es ist eine absolute unverschämtheit. Früher ging es doch auch ohne soviel Werbung oder müsst ihr nun eure geringen Besucherzahlen mit viel mehr werbung ausgleichen? Warum geht ihr nicht zurück wo ihr noch QualitätsArbeit geliefert habt und nicht Massenwahre für mehrere Spiele.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Dezember 2009)

Ab 1. Januar wird es weniger, wurde buffed jedenfalls versprochen...


----------



## normansky (31. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Werbung nervt weitaus weniger als Leute die es nicht schaffen kurz einen Blick ins richtige Forum zu werfen wo es schon Threads dazu gibt.


Mich nerven Leute ohne Kommas und Satzbau ebenso... 

Aber mal ehrlich, nun ist die Datenbank auch noch voller Werbung, je nach der Länge und Anzahl der Kommentare ca. 7- 8x oder mehr!

*Die Datenbank wurde vor Jahren von den Usern geschaffen, um anderen Usern zu helfen... jetzt wird sie mit Kommerz vollgestopft und man wird als User mit Werbung fast erschlagen!
*


----------



## Fyralon (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das Ihr es mit der Werbung hier langsam aber sicher übertreibt!Nicht nur das Eure Page zugemüllt ist,gut irgendwie muss sich das hier ja finanzieren,aber das nun ständig bei mir Popups aufgehen und das bei Firefox!!! haut Langsam dem Fass den Boden aus!

Ich hab mir damals nicht Firefox anstelle von I-Net Explorer installiert damit findige Leute wie Ihr eine Möglichkeit finden diesen Werbemüll dennoch an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.

Ich fordere euch auf diesen Popupmist zu unterlassen ansonsten zieh ich meine Konsequenz daraus und besuche diese Seite hier nicht mehr!Wenn diesem Beispiel genug Leute folgen verpufft die Werbekanonade hier eh im Nichts.


Mfg


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Wartet doch jetzt bitte bis morgen/übermorgen ab.... es wurde bereits gesagt, dass dies nur bis zum 1. Januar gehen soll.


----------



## -mamon- (1. Januar 2010)

Yay^^
Es ist jetzt weniger... immernoch ein bisschen aber wenigstens hab ich bis jetzt die Werbung am Rand nichmehr gesehen.
 (Die war für mich die schlimmste :S)


----------



## Qonix (1. Januar 2010)

Die Aspirin Werbung ist nervig. Vorallem da das "Ton aus" nur für ein durchlauf gilt und dann wieder Ton hat.


----------



## Redryujin (1. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die Aspirin Werbung ist nervig. Vorallem da das "Ton aus" nur für ein durchlauf gilt und dann wieder Ton hat.




ja da stimme ich zu. Diese Werbung mit Ton der sich nicht abstellen lässt geht schon in die Richtung "Belästigung". Schade das so was nicht strafbar ist.

Allgmein zur Werbung ist auf sehr sehr vielen HPs so. Am schlimmsten finde ich Werbungen da wo man erst ewig suchen muss um sie zu schließen. Meistens wird das Schließsymbol nach 30 sec nach Erscheinen erst angzeigt.

Auch das mit den angetäuschten X wo man normalerweise Fenster schließt aber in dem Fall von der Werbung direkt verbunden wird weil man da mit den Quadratzeichen das Fenster schließt.

Das mit der Werbung wird noch schlimmer.

Sollten noch mehr so Ton Werbungen kommen werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen Buffed account löschen lassen da ich mir das nicht antun muss.
Ich finde das schrecklich man surft gemütlich und plötzlich kommt ein Schrei von irgendwo her das man sich total erschreckt und das immer und immer wieder.

Aber mal ehrlich da kann buffed.de gleich an alle eine PM oder E-mail schicken und schreiben. "Wir wollen euch nicht mehr haben", das wäre das gleiche.
Früher war hier fast keine Werbung zu lesen. Wahrscheinlich ist das die Reine Profitgier nach mehr Geld. Manche Leute kriegen ihren Hals einfach nicht voll genug.


----------



## Held² (2. Januar 2010)

Die Aspirin Werbung nervt extrem ich kann wegen dieser dämlichen Werbung nicht die Buffed seite offen lassen weil jede 10te Sekunde ein HATSCHIIIIII.... WAHHHHHHhhhhh kommt -.-


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Mir wäre es neu, dass Werbung mit Ton "erwünscht" wäre... habt bitte ein wenig Geduld, bis sich ein Admin zu Wort meldet.


----------



## Telkir (2. Januar 2010)

Und ich Idiot hab heute 10 Fenster der letzten Newsmeldungen hintereinander geöffnet und bin am laufendem Band zusammengezuckt, als es durch die Boxen "hatschite". Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass eine gewisse Firma so mehr Kopfschmerzen unter den Internet-Nutzern verbreiten möchte. Ab jetzt darf nur noch natürliche Zitrone meine Kopfschmerzen lindern.

*Tipp: Rechtsklick auf die Werbung -> Häkchen bei Wiederholung löschen*

p.s. Da ich privat natürlich ohne irgendwelche Blocker herumsurfe, kann ich bestätigen dass sich die Werbung und vor allem die Popup-Flut erheblich gebessert hat.


----------



## Fyralon (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mir wäre es neu, dass Werbung mit Ton "erwünscht" wäre... habt bitte ein wenig Geduld, bis sich ein Admin zu Wort meldet.




Die Popups (Teledoofwerbung!) gehen immer noch auf sobald man Eure Page lädt!Obwohl diese von mir geblockt sind.Finds gut das soviel Energien verschwendet werden den Leuten völlig unerwünschten Müll dennoch aufs Auge zu drücken.

Wenn ich am Briefkasten (das Ding wo die Post reinkommt in real) "Werbung verboten" stehen habe kann ich klagen bei nicht beachten.Im I-Net gibt es für Mails Spamfächer,man hat für den Browser einen Popupblocker zB..ich frage mich was denkt IHR und Eure Werbepartner sich eigentlich dabei solche Blocker zu umgehen?Glaubt ihr ich blocke den Mist und weiss nicht was gut für mich ist bzw bin nicht mündig?

Sorry,da lass ich mich nicht vertrösten.Werbung hier fein und gut...das die "Page" und deren Redakteure auch ein Einkommen/auskommen haben müssen ist mir klar...bei dem Popupdreck der Telekom der *NUR auf Eurer Page* aufgeht langt's allerdings.



Löscht den Account hier..ich werd in Zukunft andere Seiten besuchen.


----------



## Hackseputt (2. Januar 2010)

Hi

ich hab grade auf den Buffed-Link in meinem Lesezeichen geklickt, einen interessanten Titel im Forenticker gesehen und wollte grade anfangen den Fred zu lesen, als mich ein Niesen und ein darauffolgender Schrei dermaßen erschreckte, das ich mir den Kopf angestoßen habe (man muss dazusagen, dass ich die Lautsprecher etwas aufgedreht hatte, weil ich vorhin Metal gehört habe xD).
Zuerst habe ich wild alle meine Tabs durchsucht, ob irgendein Player weitergelaufen ist oder so, bis ich ein zweites Niesen hörte (wieder extrem laut) und erstmal die Lautsprecher abstellen musste. Bis ich den Übeltäter gefunden hatte, verging schon einige Zeit, und mein Kopf tut immernoch weh !
Dann habe ich entdeckt, dass man die Werbung stumm schalten kann, und als ich das tat und meine Lautsprecher anknipste um etwas Entspannungsmetal zu hören, niesten meine Lautsprecher schon wieder !
Warum kann diese blöde werbung nicht stumm bleiben, wenn ich ihr das "sage" ? Warum muss es überhaupt werbung geben, die versucht mit mir zu kommunizieren ? Das nervt schon bei den in eine Seite eingebundenen Trailern, wenn die ohne Vorwarnung ihren Sound auskotzen. Blöd, wenn man grade Film schaut, oder Musik hört und tausend Tabs nach der Quelle durchforsten muss !

Bitte, liebe Comutec Media AG, achtet doch etwas auf die Werbung die ihr zeigt.

Grüße


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Januar 2010)

Omg wenn du den Ton ausmachst sollte die Werbung eigentlich die Fresse halten o.O



Greets frum boarlin


----------



## mittagessen1 (2. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hab grade auf den Buffed-Link in meinem Lesezeichen geklickt, einen interessanten Titel im Forenticker gesehen und wollte grade anfangen den Fred zu lesen, als mich ein Niesen und ein darauffolgender Schrei dermaßen erschreckte, das ich mir den Kopf angestoßen habe (man muss dazusagen, dass ich die Lautsprecher etwas aufgedreht hatte, weil ich vorhin Metal gehört habe xD).
> Zuerst habe ich wild alle meine Tabs durchsucht, ob irgendein Player weitergelaufen ist oder so, bis ich ein zweites Niesen hörte (wieder extrem laut) und erstmal die Lautsprecher abstellen musste. Bis ich den Übeltäter gefunden hatte, verging schon einige Zeit, und mein Kopf tut immernoch weh !
> ...



genau!
diese werbung ist etrem nervig! selbst wenn man die werbung auf lautlos stellt, dann stellt sie sich von allein wieder an, beim nächsten durchlauf. mit ton abstellen is da nix...


buffed wird von monat zu monat immer inattraktiver.... diese werbung nimmt überhand,.. das geht so nicht!
wenn das weiter so geht dann werdet ihr sicher viele user verlieren.




Reo_MC schrieb:


> Omg wenn du den Ton ausmachst sollte die Werbung eigentlich die Fresse halten o.O
> 
> 
> 
> Greets frum boarlin



sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht sie aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mittagessen1 (2. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klingt nach Angst vor Cookies - mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das is doch ziemlich egal. wenn man einen anderen browser benutzt, dann sollte man nicht mit popups und werbung kämpfen müssen. vorallem diese neue werbung mit dem scheiß sound die sich immer wieder anschaltet! diese flash werbung wird immer behämmerter! wenn man nun 100 ausgetüftelte programme braucht um auf den seiten friedlich surfen zu können - dann läuft was tierisch schief!


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Omg wenn du den Ton ausmachst sollte die Werbung eigentlich die Fresse halten o.O


Aber wenn die Werbung wieder *neu* auftaucht ist sie sicherlich nicht mehr stumm geschaltet. Naja ich kann hierüber nur schmunzeln, AdBlocker und gut ist...


----------



## Thufeist (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich keinerlei Probleme mit der Werbung, mir ist es auch egal das ich auf fast jeder Unterseite son Fenster wegklicken müsste.. aber das mit der Aspirin Werbung ist echt nervig..
Man hört mal etwas lauter Musik und dann kommt da auf einmal dieses Grelle Schreien.. da fliegen einem fast die Ohren weg..


----------



## Razzor07 (2. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, man !MUSS! den Ton ausmachen um eure Seite in Ruhe besuchen zu können. Hm, ich glaube da leuft was falsch.


----------



## MrBlaki (2. Januar 2010)

Die Werbung die mir momentan richtig auf den nerv geht ist die von McDoof -.- 
Zieht sich über die halbe Seite und man kann Sachen die man gerne anklicken würde nicht mehr treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (3. Januar 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Wir sind über die Werbeflut zur Zeit genauso wenig begeistert wie ihr. Da bei Buffed wie bei den meisten redaktionellen Webseiten Redaktion und Anzeigen getrennte Verantwortungsbereiche sind, können wir als Redaktion leider auch nur wenig dagegen tun. Selbstverständlich weisen wir die Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung auf die Unzufriedenheit unserer Leser hin bzw. haben uns gestern auch massiv beschwert, als die Startseite nur noch aus Werbung bestand. Ein bisschen was hat es geholfen, aber dass Buffed.de eine werbefreie Seite werden kann ist natürlich illusorisch. Ohne Werbung kein Buffed.de, das habt ihr ja richtig bemerkt. Wir als Redaktion sehen aber schon die Gefahr, dass wir Leser verlieren, wenn sie vor lauter Werbung unsere Artikel nicht mehr finden. Darum diskutieren wir auch immer wieder mit den Kollegen, dass sie es nicht übertreiben. Eure Beiträge helfen uns natürlich, unseren Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Ihr helft uns außerdem, wenn ihr auf Ad-Blocker verzichtet. Ich weiß, dass das manchmal viel verlangt ist, aber Buffed.de muss viele Server, Terabyte-weise Traffic und Personal finanzieren, um sein redaktionelles Angebot zu ermöglichen. Außerdem beeinträchtigen Ad-Blocker die IVW-Zählung, die so etwas wie die Messlatte für Anzeigenkunden ist. Je stärker wir dort sind, desto leichter können wir uns refinanzieren und unser Angebot für euch erweitern. Ich selbst surfe immer ohne Ad-Blocker, um die Zumutbarkeit der Werbung beurteilen zu können. Daher kann ich nur an euch appellieren, uns zu unterstützen - schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> ...


Ich bin mit der Tatsache bewusst das ihr euch durch Werbung finanziert.
Ich kann aber leider nicht auf meinen Adblocker verzichten, dafür ist meine Sicherheitsabteilung verantwortlich, welche mich vor Viren, Trojanern und unerträglich unsinniger Werbung für Potenzsteigernde Mittel schützt.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2010)

Eure Aspirin Werbung seit einigen Tagen ist wirklich der Knaller im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wenn man WoW spielt und auf einmal ein so lautes Hatschii hört, dass es einen fast vom Stuhl fegt vor Schreck. Ich finde Werbung mit Ton gehört entweder verboten oder sie gehört abgestellt für IMMER wenn man das Häckchen reinsetzt. Diese Werbung vergisst dieses Häkchen aber ständig -.- 

Ich surfe übrigens mit Opera 10.10

Also bitte Buffed stellt entweder diese Werbung ab oder macht was...ich kann die Buffed Seite nicht mehr offen lassen wenn ich in Ruhe spielen / musik hören will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2010)

Die Aspirin Werbung gehört zu denen, die mich dazu bringt die Seite weniger zu besuchen....

Denke da bin ich auch nicht der einzigste. Selten so etwas nerviges gesehen.


----------



## SmokyKami (3. Januar 2010)

Um es mal ganz ehrlich auszudrücken, auch wenn es den Mitarbeitern von Buffed total am Arsch vorbeigeht weil sie eh nur an ihre Kohle denken.

IHR HABT ALLES VERSAUT.

Euer Buffed angebot ist unter aller Sau, News sind meistens Steinalt und schon 10.000 woanders gepostet worden. Die Usernews werden nur bei eurem Lieblingen veröffentlicht (Habe ich schon mehrmals erlebt das scheiß news einem guten Text vorgezogen werden.) Die News verspäten sich, die Artikel klingen im moment mehr wie Fanboy Artikel als wirklich Neutrale bewertungen. World of Warcraft wird in höchsten tönen gelobt aber von den Aktuellen Probleme im Spiel wird natürlich alles verschwiegen.

Mittlerweile hat Buffed.de und das Buffed Magazin ein Niveau erreicht das mit der Bildzeitung zu vergleichen ist. Kurzum, euer niveau ist das einer klatsch und tratsch zeitung.
Scheinbar ist euch die große "Fangemeinde" ziemlich zu Kopf gestiegen und ihr verliert euer erstes ziel vor Augen.

Wie ich schon sagte setzt ihr nun auf Quantität statt Qualität.


----------



## seppix@seppix (3. Januar 2010)

Mir ist echt egal wofür ihr werbt und wie viel, solange ich es einfach wegklicken kann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.
Aber diese Aspirinwerbung ist echt verdammt fies, ich hab eigentlich keine Lust alle 20sec nen Häckchen an den Tonausschlter zu machen.

Die Werbung hat zwar ihren Auftrag erfüllt.. ich bin auf Aspirin aufmerksam geworden, aber in einer sehr, na sagen wir destructiven Art.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2010)

Ja liebe Buffed Admins, sagt mal was zu dem Thema! 

Aspirin hilft nicht bei Kopfweh, das erzeug Kopfweh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (3. Januar 2010)

die werbung nervt einfach nur -.-


----------



## MatthiasBoe (3. Januar 2010)

Aspirin Werbung aus pls oder Ton dauerhaft aus, das kann man ja keinem zumuten. Andauernd geht der Ton wieder an

MfG


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

wo zur hölle habt ihr aspirinwerbung?


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo zur hölle habt ihr aspirinwerbung?



Das ist das was ich auch Lustig finde, habe noch kein einziges mal Aspirin Werbung gesehen/gehört und habe permanent ohne Störungen Boxen an oO


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich auch Lustig finde, habe noch kein einziges mal Aspirin Werbung gesehen/gehört und habe permanent ohne Störungen Boxen an oO




dito, firefox mit seinen plugins ist doch schon eine schöne sache.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung wird bei Buffed.de nicht geduldet, erst recht nicht solche.



Wollte das nurmal loswerden^^


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2010)

Werbung die direkt Sound abspielt ist auch von uns nicht erwünscht. Wir leiten das entsprechend weiter - auch die Sache mit dem kaputten Mc-Donalds-Banner.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

welches MC Doof banner?

wo habt ihr die ganze werbung her???

ich hab nur always und eprimo


----------



## Saty (5. Januar 2010)

Ich use gerne die Datenbank während ich WoW spiele, allerdings Benötigt die Seite derzeit viel Ressourcen durch die ganzen Flash-Werbebanner... 
ausserdem hab ich das Problem das FireFox durch Buffed regelmäßig hängen bleibt ;(.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2010)

Demia schrieb:


> Ich use gerne die Datenbank während ich WoW spiele, allerdings Benötigt die Seite derzeit viel Ressourcen durch die ganzen Flash-Werbebanner...
> ausserdem hab ich das Problem das FireFox durch Buffed regelmäßig hängen bleibt ;(.



In der DB sind aber nur 2 Banner.


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> In der DB sind aber nur 2 Banner.



Ich bin auf der Startseite und gehe von da aus oben über das Suchtool.


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ist ja nun wirklich nicht so, dass die Frauen auf dem SFT Cover, oder auch im Heft selbst, nackt wären.



Was sehr schade ist *g*

Ne, spaß! Finde die Werbung auch sehr nervig


----------



## HugoBoss24 (27. Januar 2010)

tja wir haben nun januar. wo ist denn die verbesserung? bzw. die verringerung der werbung?
im gegenteil. die startseite ist mehr als denjeh völlig überladen und der seitenaufbau interessanterweise noch langsamer geworden.


----------



## Niranda (27. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> In der DB sind aber nur 2 Banner.



ein Flashgedänz reicht schon um die CPU auf gute 50% zu bringen - gugg mal YouTube an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flash ist genauso wie gif verhaltet und wirkliche nachfolger... naja =/


----------



## Faren (11. März 2010)

habe mich vorhin in comments über eine gewisse werbung aufgeregt und wurde hierher verwiesen. ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst:

"buffed, erbärmlich, jetzt auch noch ne art pornowerbung zu schalten (sweetlady18 in deiner umgebung + bild mit tiefem ausschnitt), möcht garnet wissen wo der link hinführt.
langsam geht ihr echt zu weit...
is doch eh jede freie stelle mit werbung zugepflastert + popups und dann auch noch sowas.
die seite geht mit der zeit wirklich voll vor die hunde.
glaub ich werd hier bald net mehr reinschaun."


ein andrer user hat mir dann den tippo Adblock+ fürn Firefox gegeben, da wird schön die werbung ausgeblendet, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Die Kuh (16. März 2010)

Buffed sucht sich die einzelnen Werbeinhalte nicht aus. Das läuft über einen Dienstleister, der die entsprechenden Flächen füllt. Aber ich stimme zu, daß diese Kuppel-Werbung mit den halbnackten Damen ungünstig ist. Da sollte sich das Team mal an den Dienstleister wenden. Zumal bei dieser Werbung nicht zu erkennen ist, welcher Werbende dahinter steckt.


----------



## Exitorz (16. März 2010)

Hmm, ich hab eig nix gegen halbnackte mädels, aber auf buffed? Naja mir soll's recht sein, hab eh FF <3 f-eva. 
Wegen Jugendschutz: Da sieht man ja nix, ich hab damit kein Problem


----------



## The Paladin (6. April 2010)

Was ich nicht gut finde ist, wenn ich zum *ersten *mal am tag auf buffed irgendwas anklicke (Foren Ticker). Kommt Werbung für private Krankenkassen und/oder Kreditanbietern. Ich bin zwar 18 aber hier tummeln sich auch jüngere rum die nicht wissen was das ist. 

MfG The Paladin


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Werbung. Schön auch, dass sie nur dann nicht so mies wirkt, wenn Adblock aus ist... -.-


----------



## normansky (11. Juni 2010)

Diese ganze Diskussion war doch letztendlich nur eine Verhohnepiepelung von Seitens buffed!
Mir kann doch niemand erzählen, das die Macher der Seite nicht mitbekommen, dass es wieder genau so weitergeht wie in diesem Beitrag bereits letztes Jahr beschrieben!

Was gab es nicht alles für "Begründungen" und "Zugeständnisse"... und nun geht es bereits seit Wochen genau so weiter!
Sowohl die Seite als auch die "Datenbank" sind völlig mit Werbung überlastet und versaut... 

GZ an euch, dass ihr mit der Hilfe eurer User von Anfang an so umgegangen seit, nur um jetzt dicke Kohle auf dessen Schultern zu scheffeln!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> GZ an euch, dass ihr mit der Hilfe eurer User von Anfang an so umgegangen seit, nur um jetzt dicke Kohle auf dessen Schultern zu scheffeln!


Tja. Die Werbung köntne auch weggehen, aber ich glaube die wenigsten wären bereit, für Buffed Geld zu zahlen.
Außerdem glaub ich nciht, das buffed mit dem Geld der User Dagobert Duck spielt...
Es gibt weitaus größere Schmarotzer (buffed iskein Schmarotzer, keien Sorge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die massenweise Geld durch Hacking etc. verdienen. Aber mit Werbung auf buffed hab ich keine Probleme. Zu Mal, weil ich immer gleich im Forum bin und ich da noch nie Werbung gesehen habe.


----------



## normansky (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tja. Die Werbung köntne auch weggehen, aber ich glaube die wenigsten wären bereit, für Buffed Geld zu zahlen.
> Außerdem glaub ich nciht, das buffed mit dem Geld der User Dagobert Duck spielt...
> Es gibt weitaus größere Schmarotzer (buffed iskein Schmarotzer, keien Sorge.
> 
> ...


Liess dir mal bitte erst diesen Tread durch und antworte anschließend!
Es geht keinesfalls um Werbung an sich, ich komme hier schon immer ohne Blocker on und klicke sogar ab und zu mal Werbung an. 
Das Werbung wichtig ist, wurde in diesem Tread noch nie angezweifelt!

Es geht um diese Unmengen an Werbung und diese riesengroße Werbung, wie wir sie in letzter Zeit wieder massig ertragen müssen!

*Was macht denn der genervte User wenn es zu viel wird? 
RICHTIG, er nutzt Addblock, Noscript oder ähnliches... nur wem hilft das dann?*


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> *Was macht denn der genervte User wenn es zu viel wird?
> RICHTIG, er nutzt Addblock, Noscript oder ähnliches... nur wem hilft das dann?*


Dem User hilft es und buffed hat dann eben pech.. Unter den News werden ja jetzt schon teils Anzeigen reingedonnert, die Adblock umgehen etc.


----------



## normansky (30. Juni 2010)

Vorgeheuchelte Interessen oder gar Begründungen sind nun nicht mehr zu finden...


----------



## dauntless (8. August 2010)

sachtmal, gehts euch hier langsam auch auffen sack, das wenn man sich mal in ruhe was ansehen will auch nun hier seit ner weile zich scheiß werbefenster aufgehen?? mom muß ich ca. 5-7 klicks machen um alle nervigen fenster pop ups usw. geschlossen hab bevor ich überhaut mal die seite in ruhe ansehen kann... 
es iss ja ok wenn man sich durch werbung vinanziert, aber reichen euch buffed´s die banner an den seiten nit mehr ??


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Also du scheinst irgendwie was falsch zu machen. Ich hab nur sehr wenig Werbung auf buffed und nutze auch nur Opera ohne irgendwelche Addons. Vllt. hast du auch irgendwie Adware auf dem PC. Ein Scan würde nicht schaden.


----------



## Mondokir (8. August 2010)

Ich benutz Firefox und ein anständiges Virenprogramm mit Werbeblocker und habe keine Probleme hier mit der Werbung.


----------



## Creeb (8. August 2010)

Es hat rein gar nichts im Forum für WoW zu suchen, weil es sich hier um die Seite Buffed.de handelt.

Das richtige Forum wäre hier

http://www.buffed.de...en-zu-buffedde/


----------



## Imbajojo (8. August 2010)

Also ich habe nur den ganz normal Internet Explorer ohne Irgenwelche Addons und bei mir kommt nur ein einziges mal ein neues Werbefenster wenn ich auf Buffed Gehen und sonst die Werbelinks am Rand nerven mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Eox (8. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also du scheinst irgendwie was falsch zu machen. Ich hab nur sehr wenig Werbung auf buffed und nutze auch nur Opera ohne irgendwelche Addons. Vllt. hast du auch irgendwie Adware auf dem PC. Ein Scan würde nicht schaden.



Jep! 

Ich hab alle Browser auf meinem PC zum testen von Webseiten und bei keinem muss ich 5 mal klicken bis ich normal auf Buffed surfen kann...
Alle 4 Stunden oder so ca. kommt mal eine anzeige wo man auf "weiter zu buffed.de" oder so änlich klicken muss und einmal auf so ein Video. Das sollte man aber ertragen können
wenn man schon so viele Sachen wie Buffed-Cast und Show UMSONST bekommt... 

Sonst kauf dir Premium. Da hast du keine Werbung mehr...


----------



## Dagonzo (8. August 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> danke habs nun drauf. aber erkläre mir bitte warum es hier falsch gepostet ist??
> 1. es nervt mich mom besonders hier auf der seite!.
> 
> 2. jeder betreiber entscheidet ja selbst was auf seiner seite geworben wird!
> ...


Also nun tu mal nicht so , als ob du nicht wüsstest das der Beitrag hier falsch ist. Du postest hier nur weil die meisten das WoW-Forum nutzen und du dir mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhoffst.

zu 1. Sicherlich nerven tut es schon , allerdings geht selbst mit den Grundeinstellungen vom IE keine 5-7 Sachen auf, sondern maximal zwei.
zu 2. Da bist du falsch informiert. Der Inhalt der Werbung ist nicht immer Entscheidung der Buffed-Redaktion.
zu 3. Jeder will/muss Geld verdienen, oder möchtest du den Traffic in Form von Spenden an Buffed bezahlen? Nur zu, wir alle werden es dir danken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tztz seit drei Jahren hier auf Buffed registriert aber mit den ersten jemals geschriebenen Beiträgen gleich so ein Aufriss machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (8. August 2010)

Ich finde Buffed sollte die Adblock User nicht auf die Seite lassen!
@buffed Den Code dafür kann ich euch gerne schicken =)



Ich finde es total ######### das es echt Leute gibt, die einen Dienst beanspruchen, aber nicht dafür "zahlen" wollen...
Wenn ihr eine Webseite erstellen würdet, wäre da zu 100% auch Werbung drauf! Auch wenn es "nur" Google Werbung ist.
 (die finde ich noch schlimmer je nach dem wie sie platziert ist..)


----------



## Alrilin (8. August 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ein weiteres wichtiges AddOn:
NoScript.
Einfach mal danach googlen, ich habs für Firefox.
Dadurch werden Scripts im Browser automatisch geblockt, man kann einfach Script für Script erlauben falls erwünscht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. August 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich finde Buffed sollte die Adblock User nicht auf die Seite lassen!
> @buffed Den Code dafür kann ich euch gerne schicken =)
> 
> 
> ...



Komm Zam, poste offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Creeb (8. August 2010)

Ich kanns leider nicht mehr finden aber Florian Stangl hat sich schon mal über Adblock geäusert und war nicht sehr begeistert davon.

Mir ist es wurscht ich werds eh weiter nutzen egal ob's Buffed gefällt oder nicht, bin eh premium user


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. August 2010)

Creeb schrieb:


> Ich kanns leider nicht mehr finden aber Florian Stangl hat sich schon mal über Adblock geäusert und war nicht sehr begeistert davon.



Naja, Eox hat ja in gewisserweise auch recht.

Keine Werbung = kein buffed. Das ist sicher vielen nicht wirklich klar.

Aber Werbung und Werbung sind auch zwei Sachen.

Wenn Werbung dafür sorgt, dass sich der Seitenaufbau über Gebühr verlängert, ich bestimmt Steuerelemente auf der Seite gar nicht mehr erreichen kann oder die Seite gar komplett nicht mehr nutzbar ist, dann muss ich mir das als Nutzer auch nicht bieten lassen.
Ich denke, wenn die Werbetreibenden es nicht streckenweise so derb überteiben würden, würde auch Addblock weniger verbreitet sein.

Ich für meinen Teil nutze das bereits schon erwähnte noscript im Firefox, dass knallt nur die Flashwerbung und die Popups raus.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. August 2010)

Werbung ist Müll, der solange toleriert wird, wie er nicht im Weg ist. Wenn er anfängt die Sicht zu versperren, kommt der Besen und macht sauber.

Wenn Seitenbetreiber sich nicht mehr über Werbung finanzieren können, sollen sie ihre Inhalte eben kostenpflichtig machen und gucken ob jemand dafür bezahlt. Wenn nicht, war der Inhalt wohl auch nichts wert - Pech gehabt. Das Netz hat auch ohne Werbung und kommerz gut funktioniert und wird sich daran nicht stören.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Ich glaube Computec hat andere Einnahmequellen...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich finde es total ######### das es echt Leute gibt, die einen Dienst beanspruchen, aber nicht dafür "zahlen" wollen...
> Wenn ihr eine Webseite erstellen würdet, wäre da zu 100% auch Werbung drauf! Auch wenn es "nur" Google Werbung ist.
> (die finde ich noch schlimmer je nach dem wie sie platziert ist..)



Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Werbung, aber wenn sie es mehrere Popup's sind und hier und da ein Banner... nein danke, das ist nervig und stört. Da kommt dann halt ABP drauf und gut ist. Bei GamersGlobal z.B. ist die Werbung relativ in Ordnung. Sie ist am Rande und stört nicht extrem, so wie hier auf buffed.de oder sämtlichen anderen Computec-Seiten.


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich finde Buffed sollte die Adblock User nicht auf die Seite lassen!
> @buffed Den Code dafür kann ich euch gerne schicken =)


Was soll dieser Blödsinn?

Ich bin zwar ABP Nutzer, welcher aber hier bei Buffed deaktiviert ist.
Dennoch sind bei mir Banner + Werbung auf Buffed blockiert - und das ganz zurecht.
Daß die Sachen ausgeblendet werden liegt aber nicht an ABP - eher an NoScript + Kaspersky.

Und schau mal genau hin, was hier bei Buffed in der "Who is on Liste" für "Mitesser" sind.
Das geht von Google bishin zum gefährlich Ask - und und und ...
Auch so manche Popups stammen von nicht gerade seriösen Seiten.

Dazu gab/gibt es auch bereits Topics. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum hat bei mir Buffed/Computec im Netz auch nicht grad die höchste Vertrauens~/Jugendschutz-Note erhalten -
weil es das mit so mancher Werbung eben nicht ist.

Zudem werden eigens für Buffed gedachte Daten nicht behalten - sondern umgehen an andere Dienste weitergeleitet -
z.B. Google. ... Leider wird diese Informationweitergabe nicht abgestellt ... trotz Bitte. 



Eox schrieb:


> Ich finde es total ######### das es echt Leute gibt, die einen Dienst beanspruchen, aber nicht dafür "zahlen" wollen...
> Wenn ihr eine Webseite erstellen würdet, wäre da zu 100% auch Werbung drauf! Auch wenn es "nur" Google Werbung ist.
> (die finde ich noch schlimmer je nach dem wie sie platziert ist..)


Und dieser Quatsch?

Du kannst (aufwendige) Webseiten auch so hosten, daß sie ohne Werbung für jedermann zugänglich sind.
Und das Hosten kostet recht wenig - also vetretbar und durch andere Mittel (wie hier) finanzierbar.
Außerdem finanziert sich Buffed/Computec bei weitem nicht nur über diese Foren/Portal Werbung.
Da gibt es noch ganz andere Einkunftsquellen.

greetz

ps. gemeldet (damit das Topic verschoben wird)


----------



## normansky (10. August 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich finde Buffed sollte die Adblock User nicht auf die Seite lassen!
> @buffed Den Code dafür kann ich euch gerne schicken =)


Jo... genau auf dich hat Buffed gewartet um tolle Codes eines 15 jährigen erhalten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (12. August 2010)

Seit mindestens ein paar Tagen ist auf der Homepage rechts ein kleines Video Fenster für irgendeinen Kinofilm, den keiner sehen will. Irgendein Kinder-Hexen-Zauber-Zeug. Könnt mir ja egal sein, wenn das nicht ein Video wäre und ungefragt anfängt zu spielen, dazu noch mit völlig überdrehter Lautstärke. Und wenn's durchgelaufen ist, fängt's einfach von vorne an. Mit Chrome kann ich das weder stoppen, noch muten. Es nervt einfach nur tierisch. Werbung und andere Inhalte die sich ungefragt abspielen und dazu auch noch Geräusche von sich geben sind ein Unding auf jeder Website .. für mich auf jeden Fall Grund, Artikel nicht zu lesen, wenn gerade die Werbung läuft.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Seit mindestens ein paar Tagen ist auf der Homepage rechts ein kleines Video Fenster für irgendeinen Kinofilm, den keiner sehen will. Irgendein Kinder-Hexen-Zauber-Zeug. Könnt mir ja egal sein, wenn das nicht ein Video wäre und ungefragt anfängt zu spielen, dazu noch mit völlig überdrehter Lautstärke. Und wenn's durchgelaufen ist, fängt's einfach von vorne an. Mit Chrome kann ich das weder stoppen, noch muten. Es nervt einfach nur tierisch. Werbung und andere Inhalte die sich ungefragt abspielen und dazu auch noch Geräusche von sich geben sind ein Unding auf jeder Website .. für mich auf jeden Fall Grund, Artikel nicht zu lesen, wenn gerade die Werbung läuft.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - wir haben das entsprechend weitergeleitet.


----------



## Bismark72 (13. August 2010)

Könnt Ihr Werbe-Videos nicht komplett deaktivieren? Die sind einfach nur lästig...und es hat eben auch nicht jeder DSL16000. Wenn ich ingame bin und was wissen will - Buffed Datenbank eben - dann bekomme ich sobald die Seite lädt einen bösen Blick von meiner Frau, bei der es plötzlich im BG furchtbar laggt.

Alle andere Werbung hat mich bisher nicht gestört, hab auch keinen Blocker drauf, aber das nervt extrem. Liegt sicher an meinem Internet, aber mehr als dsl1000 gibt es hier halt nicht.


----------



## Cortiline (17. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - wir haben das entsprechend weitergeleitet.



Hm jetzt ist das nervige Hexenvideo weg und ein anderes ist dafür da, was man genauso wenig abschalten kann


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2010)

Cortiline schrieb:


> Hm jetzt ist das nervige Hexenvideo weg und ein anderes ist dafür da, was man genauso wenig abschalten kann



Argl...

Ist ebenfalls weitergeleitet. -.-


----------



## sarika (21. August 2010)

was mir in letzter zeit bei der webung etwas auf den keks geht, ist die tatsache, das sich manchmal (nicht immer) zusätzliche seiten aufbauen, wo zb. werbung für stay friends gemacht wird. sobald ich die seite allerdings zu machen will, stürtzt mir mein ganzes fierfox ab. das kann doch etwas nerven, wenn man einfach mal wieder neue infos bei euch sammeln möchte, da bleibt dann der spaß echt auf der strecke. 
an alles andere, kann man sich gewöhnen oder es einfach wegignorieren, aber das nervt.

grüße sarika


----------



## AjaxXx (25. August 2010)

Bei meinem Rechner kann ich Buffed.de nicht mehr öffnen, da direkt die Seite von Chrome mit einer Fehlermeldung geschlossen wird.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rechner kann ich Buffed.de nicht mehr öffnen, da direkt die Seite von Chrome mit einer Fehlermeldung geschlossen wird.



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/164205-google-chrom-sturzt-immer-auf-buffedde-ab/


----------



## AjaxXx (25. August 2010)

Danke!


----------



## SireS (26. August 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rechner kann ich Buffed.de nicht mehr öffnen, da direkt die Seite von Chrome mit einer Fehlermeldung geschlossen wird.



Warum hat mein Chrome dieses Feature nicht? <3

Mal im Ernst:
Vor ein paar Monaten schwappte schon mal eine Welle der Entrüstung über die Buffed-Redaktion, man versprach damals Besserung und es wurde besser. Was die Buffies dazu verleitet hat, es wieder so zu übertreiben wie atm, das wissen nur sie selbst.

Ohnehin frage ich mich, wann Euer Sommerloch beendet ist. Oft beherrschen die selben Eyecatcher und Headliner tagelang Eure Seiten und das einzige was sich ändert, sind die Werbebanner. Es gibt satt und genug Möglichkeiten der Berichterstattung. Von der GamesCom, eine der wichtigsten Spiele-Messen des Kontinents, war hier kaum was zu lesen. Angesichts der Masse an Neuigkeiten, die dort angekündigt/vorgeführt wurden, wäre da soviel möglich gewesen.

Schaut man sich die (fast ausschließlich) englischsprachige Konkurrenz an, sieht man, daß da teils mehr von der GamesCom zu sehn ist als hier auf buffed.de . Allein bei der Werbung ist Buffed.de Spitzenreiter, mir ist noch keine Seite aus dem MMO-Genre untergekommen, die aggressiver wirbt als ihr zur Zeit.

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, gibt vielleicht einfach noch zu wenig deutschsprachige Alternativen .

MfG
Sires


----------



## helado (27. August 2010)

die startwerbung is mal sowas von nervend. nix gegen werbung, aber wenn man 8x auf "weiter zu buffed" klicken muss werd ich die seite künftig meiden. 


macht sich auf meinem handy wirklich gut, wenn man edge empfang hat und über 3 minuten brauch um nur mal auf die startseite zu kommen.


mfg

helado


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2010)

Was für einen komischen Browser nutzt du denn? Ich klicke nur einmal auf "weiter zu buffed.de" und schon lande ich auf der buffed.de-Seite.


----------



## helado (28. August 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was für einen komischen Browser nutzt du denn? Ich klicke nur einmal auf "weiter zu buffed.de" und schon lande ich auf der buffed.de-Seite.




safari und firefox... also nix ungewöhnliches... 

das problem habe ich übrigens auch am pc, nicht nur mit dem iphone


----------



## Kickersen (2. September 2010)

Thx für den Tip mit dem Add-Blocker, kannte den noch nicht. Funktioniert einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generelles zum Thema Werbung auf Webseiten...

Ich kann damit leben, aber wenn es übertrieben wird, schalte ich sie, sofern es via Addon geht, kathegorisch aus.

Und zur Zeit wird es wieder einmal übertrieben, aber zum Glück hat man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (4. September 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> *Wir sind über die Werbeflut zur Zeit genauso wenig begeistert wie ihr.*





Stanglnator schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich weisen wir die Kollegen aus der Anzeigenabteilung auf die Unzufriedenheit unserer Leser hin bzw. *haben uns gestern auch massiv beschwert, als die Startseite nur noch aus Werbung bestand*.






Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ihr helft uns außerdem, wenn ihr auf Ad-Blocker verzichtet.......   *schreibt uns, wenn es euch nervt*, aber benutzt bitte möglichst keine Blocker. Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zumindest die User haben seit dem Start der Diskussion ihren Teil eingehalten... ich komme immer noch mit dem IE her und ertrage die Werbung!


----------



## Ogil (13. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder mal ein Beispiel nicht angebrachter Werbung. Adult-Dating hat auf einer Seite wie Buffed doch nix verloren, oder?


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Beispiel nicht angebrachter Werbung. Adult-Dating hat auf einer Seite wie Buffed doch nix verloren, oder?



Ist das seit dem Report wieder aufgetaucht?


----------



## Ogil (18. September 2010)

Nein - nicht mehr gesehen. Im Moment dominieren Spiele-Werbungen (Halo, FF) und das passt ja. Die Windelwerbung passte auch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahii (18. September 2010)

Im moment stört mich nur das Die Halo werbung über den ganzen Bildschirm geht. ich also nicht ins leere klicken kann zum scrollen. 

Aber hab in der Vergangenheit auch schon viel zu aufdringliche werbung (ohne "schließen" button etc.) gesehen. Klar Werbung ist eine gute Sache, aber in machen Formen schlimmer als der /2 wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (20. September 2010)

Wer hat denn die Bilddatei über ein Pornofilmchen oben rechts auf der Startseite zwischen WoW und X-Box 360 eingepflegt?

Es ist ja begrüßenswert, dass sich buffed.de erwachsener geben und nicht nur über WoW berichten will, aber Berichte dieser Art...?


----------



## Stanglnator (20. September 2010)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die Bilddatei über ein Pornofilmchen oben rechts auf der Startseite zwischen WoW und X-Box 360 eingepflegt?
> 
> Es ist ja begrüßenswert, dass sich buffed.de erwachsener geben und nicht nur über WoW berichten will, aber Berichte dieser Art...?



wer immer das war, muss sich warm anziehen... danke für die Meldung!


----------



## normansky (21. September 2010)

Hi,

heute musste ich auch wieder "in´s vermeintliche Leere" auf der Startseite klicken, aber nun öffnete sich daraufhin Werbung von Stayfriends u.s.w.!?
Wird jetzt die Werbung auf diese Art versteckt um dann durch die "Leerfelder" noch ein paar Euros mehr verdienen zu können?

Bin mal gespannt, wann es im Forum mit der Werbung losgeht...


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> heute musste ich auch wieder "in´s vermeintliche Leere" auf der Startseite klicken, aber nun öffnete sich daraufhin Werbung von Stayfriends u.s.w.!?
> Wird jetzt die Werbung auf diese Art versteckt um dann durch die "Leerfelder" noch ein paar Euros mehr verdienen zu können?



Ich würde eher sagen, der Banner ist kaputt. 
Welchen Browser nutzt du?


----------



## normansky (21. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welchen Browser nutzt du?



Wie immer den aktuellsten IE mit allen Werbemöglichkeiten^^


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wie immer den aktuellsten IE mit allen Werbemöglichkeiten^^



Bei dem spinnt aktuell leider eh irgendwas. Einige Banner haben da wohl minimale Script-Fehler- nicht alle. Das ist zur Prüfung aber weitergeleitet.


----------



## Paladizia (27. September 2010)

-


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. September 2010)

Das ist ja auch für Fire Fox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladizia (27. September 2010)

Ja dann mal was dran schrauben. Chrome löst schon seit Monaten Firefox nach und nach ab.


----------



## Stanglnator (28. September 2010)

Das Plugin ist nicht von uns, daher können wir es nicht selbst ändern. Wenn es eine entsprechende Erweiterung für Chrome gibt, melden wir euch das natürlich. 
Viele Grüße vom Chrome-Fan :-)


----------



## Ogil (30. September 2010)

Grad eben (30/09,18.00h) wieder diese BeNaughty-Werbung (Bild hab ich oben schonmal eingefuegt) gesichtet.


----------



## JeroZero (4. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

Mirs ist im Laufe der Jahre aufgefallen, dass buffed.de immer mehr Werbung für andere Websites macht. Anfangs dachte ich mir noch " Naja die brauchen das Geld sicherlich, und son bisschen Werbung ist ja ok", aber mitlerweile, besonders auf der neuen Website, die mir aus diesem Grund nicht so sehr gefällt, findet man viel zu viel Werbung.
Es fehlt nur noch, dass der buffedcast oder die buffedshow für sone Werbung unterbrochen wird. Gegen Werbung für den buffedshop habe ich ja garnichts, das ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn links haufenweise Werbung für Saturn bannert und ich baim Download von einem Addon warten muss, nur um Werbung für Google Chrome zu sehn, frag ich mich doch ob das noch im Sinne der besten Online Rollenspiel Plattform ist. Ich will doch nur Infos über MMOs und nicht ein Halben Saturnkatalog, von der Zeitschrift mal ganz abgesehn. 
Besonders als Abonnent fällt mir das stark auf, weil ich das Heft immer durchstöber.

Nun frag ich mich ob ihr das ähnlich seht oder ob ihr das alles voll i.O. findet.

MFG JeroZero


----------



## Daytonaman (6. November 2010)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

vielleicht hat es ja jemand schon gepostet, wenn ja dann Entschuldigung.
Mir persönlich geht momentan die Werbung von Kabel BW auf die nerven, da ich jedesmal
beim starten der Startseite einige Sekunden warten muß bis ich die Seite normal angezeigt
bekomme.
Liebes buffed.de bitte schränkt solche Werbung ein .

Anbei ein Bild was ich dann immer mir anschauen muß

Edit: es sind 13s bis die Seite normal erscheint

Gruß


----------



## Boeller (6. November 2010)

Es ist Freitag abend und Kati bekommt n Pickel???




Mir macht Werbung im Allgemeinen ja nichts aus, aber wenn ich von der Buffed-Seite angebrüllt werde, dann is das schon nicht mehr so egal. Ich hab gerade Sound auf volle Pulle gehabt und hätte auch sonst wo sein können. Sowas ist einfach völlig daneben und unhöflich. Zumal man den Sound nicht mal ausstellen konnte. Ich konnte mich nicht auf die Inhalte von buffed.de konzentrieren, weil ich mir erst anhören musste, wie Clearasil gegen Katis Pickel vorzugehen gedenkt. Da krieg ich selbst gleich Pickel...




absolutes No Go, 




meine Meinung, danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit




/B_out


----------



## scoti (9. November 2010)

Ja, auch ich hoffe das Kati bald ihre Pickel los ist.
Ich würde ja gerne (eigentlich nicht *grins*) Firefox installieren, allerdings kann (darf) ich dies hier auf Arbeit nicht.
Und wenn ich in der Pause mal auf buffed gehe, kommt diese Werbung.
Klar, ich kann den Lautsprecher ausschalten wenn ich auf buffed gehe, aber dies ist doch eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache und erzeugt eher "Negativ Werbung".


----------



## Madrake (9. November 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt ja diverse Werbungen auf Buffed.de. Doch die Clearasil Werbung stört ein wenig auf die Dauer, da diese mit Tonausgabe ist, und man kann den Ton nicht wegklicken. Oder man macht die Boxen aus. Beim Neustart der Seite fängt die Werbung immer wieder erneut an... - irgendwann reichts auch, bzw. im späteren Verlauf kann man dann Mitreden.

Was bei der Werbung anders ist als bei den andren Werbungen mit Tonausgabe. Diese Clearasil-Werbung ist in einem Frame auf der Buffed.de Seite eingebunden, habe keinerlei Buttons gefunden mit denen man den Ton ausschalten kann.

Auf irgendwelche Werbungs-Banner AddOns oder Pop-Up-Blocker möcht ich weiterhin verzichten. Man kann Werbung auch einfach so ignorieren, jedoch ist das schwer, wenn man Tonausgabe nicht ausschalten kann bei einer Werbung.

mfg Madrake


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2010)

@Clearasil-Werbung:

Egal wie oft ich reloade oder auf welchen Seitenbereich ich unterwegs bin, irgendwie kommt das Werbemittel nicht. 
Könnt Ihr einen Screenshot davon machen zur Weiterleitung?


----------



## Durlok (9. November 2010)

Ihr solltet wirklich etwas besser aufpassen, was für Werbung auf eurer Seite landet
WOW Goldverkäufer Werbung macht sich nicht gut auf Buffed


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2010)

Durlok schrieb:


> Ihr solltet wirklich etwas besser aufpassen, was für Werbung auf eurer Seite landet
> WOW Goldverkäufer Werbung macht sich nicht gut auf Buffed



Uhm - Goldwerbung ist eigentlich strickt beim Dienstleister ausgeschlossen, außerdem scheint der Banner auf deinem Bild über dem eigentlichen Banner zu liegen. Mir würde grad kein Ad-Tag-Element einfallen, dass das erzeugt. Wir lassen das aber umgehend prüfen.


----------



## danksager (11. November 2010)

also ich finde das schon ein unding das meine frage hier einfach so gelöscht wird.
darf man die geschwindigkeit der seite nicht in frage stellen.

danksager

Edit vom Mod:
Wenn ein Post gelöscht wird, müssen wir nicht per PN informieren.


----------



## Brilliantix (15. November 2010)

ich kann mich nur anschliesen wem is mir egal ^^ aber mich nervt diese drecks kabelbw werbung auch gewaltig jedesmal dieses scheis weggeklicke das macht den anbieter noch unsympatischer als er es eh schon ist


----------



## danksager (15. November 2010)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> ich kann mich nur anschliesen wem is mir egal ^^ aber mich nervt diese drecks kabelbw werbung auch gewaltig jedesmal dieses scheis weggeklicke das macht den anbieter noch unsympatischer als er es eh schon ist



da stimmst du mir zu aber du siehst ja was mit den posts passiert die dieses thema ankratzen erst werden sie kommentar los gelöscht und wen man es quasi nochmal tippt wird editiert bis die sätze aus dem zusammenhang gerissen werden 

aber wie gesagt gibt ja noch bessere seiten als diese hier die die news richtig frisch quasi heis in den browser schiesen nicht so ne kalte blöre wie hier wo man nicht mal tippen darf was man will 

hoffe das lesen genug 

danksager


----------



## Dracun (15. November 2010)

Du musst diese Seite net besuchen, du kannst ruhig das große rote X Rechts Oben am Browser nutzen .. es zwingt dich keiner hier zu sein. Und wenn du hier bist, hast du dich gefälligst an die Forenregeln zu halten bzw ein bissel Anstand walten zu lassen.


----------



## danksager (16. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du musst diese Seite net besuchen, du kannst ruhig das große rote X Rechts Oben am Browser nutzen .. es zwingt dich keiner hier zu sein. Und wenn du hier bist, hast du dich gefälligst an die Forenregeln zu halten bzw ein bissel Anstand walten zu lassen.



wir/ich haben ja schon alles per pn geregelt


----------



## Dracun (16. November 2010)

Denke ich net, aber da wird sich sicherlich drum gekümmert.


----------



## qqqqq942 (19. November 2010)

Leute das ist doch ganz einfach:

1. Holt euch einen Premiumaccount - dann müsst ihr nurnoch das Popup beim anmelden wegcklicken.

2. Klickt nicht auf die Werbeflächen um nicht auf den "Abzockseiten" zu landen - für die auf Buffed geworben wird

wenn man auf einer "Abzockseite" gelandet ist keine Daten angeben - sonst hat man fast schon selber Schuld...

Hat mich auch gehelft - obwohl die Werbung mich eigentlich nie so sehr gestört hat - Premium hab ich aus anderen Gründen gewählt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. November 2010)

Dann nenn mal ein paar der "Abzockseiten" für die hier geworben werden. Solche Unterschtellungen sollte man auch mal beweisen.


----------



## qqqqq942 (20. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann nenn mal ein paar der "Abzockseiten" für die hier geworben werden. Solche Unterschtellungen sollte man auch mal beweisen.



natürlich - ich bin neulichst z.B. auf Clickot gestoßen - war aber nicht die einzige und nein ich hab natürlich nicht alle gespeichert und darüber Buch geführt.

übrigens Kaepten Computerbild(deren Redaktion) warnt davor, die Seite zu besuchen: "Diese Internetseite wirbt unter anderem mit Gewinnspielen. Gar nicht spielerisch ist aber die Abo-Falle, in die man mit Eingabe der eigenen Handynummer unbemerkt einwilligt: 5,89 Euro pro Woche."

- wenn ihr die Seite besucht, seht ihr, wie (oder auch wie nicht) auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird.

Nicht die eigene Nummer angeben! ! ! - das wird TEUER

PS.: ja du hättest dir die Seite ansehen können bevor du mir antwortest - hab den Link(ca. 24 Stunden vor meinem Ersten Beitrag hier) an Zam gesendet...

Und erklär doch bitte mal, wie genau das hier auf Buffed mit der Werbung abläuft, dass ihr sie nicht selber einstellt und was genau eure Bedingungen an das Werbeunternehmen sind...




ZAM schrieb:


> @Andere Threadteilnehmer: Flamereien, Gegenseitige Angriffe etc. führen schnell zum Ausschluss aus der Community.




Jjääähhhh das ist unser Zam - antiflame 



ZAM schrieb:


> Bei dem spinnt aktuell leider eh irgendwas.



IE spinnt immer und nicht nur etwas geschweige dann "irgendwas"...


----------



## Aquania (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich mach bewusst kein neues Thema auf, passt gut hier rein und ich hab vor Monaten schonmal was dazu geschrieben.

Ich persönlich ziehe meine Konsequenzen. Die neue Seite und die Entwicklung der Werbung auf buffed veranlasst mich dazu auf eine andere Seite auszuweichen. Es geht mir nun seit Tagen so, wenn ich etwas in der DB suchen will, braucht die Startseite gefühlte 10-15 Sekunden um sich aufzubauen. Danach erst kann ich in der Suchleiste einen Begriff eingeben für die Cata DB. Das geht gar nicht, ernsthaft. Und liegt 100% an den vielen Scripten die aufgerufen werden müssen, damit die Werbebanner angezeigt werden müssen, sieht man alles unten in der Browserzeile.
Bei mir kommt zwar hinzu, das ich aus dem EU-Ausland auf Eure Seiten zugreife, aber die Seite von wowhead z.b. braucht nicht so lange zum Laden wie Eure, daran liegt es also nur bedingt.

Desweiteren hab ich nun öfters was gesucht und nicht gefunden oder es war unvollständig, Beispiel: http://de.wowhead.co...#taught-by-item Ich seh was das Rezept herstellt, aber ich seh nicht wo und wie ich es bekomme. Ist das bei Euch noch eine Baustelle aufgrund Krankheit und neues CMS? Oder ist es ein Anwenderfehler meinerseits und das Rezept liegt noch woanders in der DB? Dann entschuldige ich mich schonmal. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=62799 Sonst müsste doch da ein Reiter sein: "Verkauft von". Nun da es eine Gildenbelohnung ist, geht das ja nicht, aber dennoch sollte das irgendwie ersichtlich sein, lange genug bekannt wird das wohl gewesen sein. Bei Wowhead seh ich jedenfalls alles und dort wird man auch nicht mit Werbung zugedonnert, bei Google stehen sie mittlerweile auch über euch, das war nämlich der Weg den ich gegangen bin, nachdem ich über Eure DB gesucht hab, wofür "Zarter Flügel" gebraucht wird, aber nicht weiter kam, nachdem das Rezept gefunden wurde. Da werd ich wohl nicht die einzigste sein, die sich die Infos anders beschafft. Ist doch traurig, buffed war immer meine Lieblingsseite, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum sich das alles so negativ entwickelt, die neue Seite gefällt mir auch nicht, zu viel Input auf einmal. Schnief.

Ich glaub nicht, das nur wenige User so denken wie ich, vielleicht regt das zu einer Diskussion bei Euch an, Werbung muss sein, das stell ich nicht in Frage, aber es geht anders, als mit diesen zig Scripten, die dann andere Seiten aufrufen, den Banner laden und erst wenn das fertig ist, funzt Eure Startseite richtig. 
Insgesamt hat Buffed in den letzten Monaten sehr nachgelassen, es war zwischendurch mal besser, aber jetzt mit dem neuen Design, fallen mir immer mehr Sachen auf, sei es die Qualität (Rechtschreibung, Formulierung) der Beiträge etc oder das gesamte Erscheinungsbild der Startseite, ich kann wahnsinnig lange nach unten scrollen, aber liest diese vielen Inhalte überhaupt jemand?
Jetzt gerade hab ich übrigens ein grosses freies Feld im rechten Spaltenbereich über dem Bluewatch, da wurd der Werbebanner nicht geladen...

Vielleicht erhört irgendwer meine Worte... will doch eigentlich gar keine andere Seite benutzen, aber wenn das so bleibt, weiss ich, das es mich das nächste mal wieder ärgert, wenn ich im Spiel bin und schnell was wissen will und dann geh ich gleich direkt zu wowhead. 

Ein Edit: Nun wollt ich grad den BuffedCast 222 runterladen. Was seh ich da, im Fenster wo es zum Download geht, ist jetzt auch ein Werbeblock... den gab es noch nie. Da fällt mir nun gar nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Dezember 2010)

Der direkte Weg zur Datenbank lautet: http://wowdata.buffed.de . Das kannst du dann ungegfähr mit wowhead vergleichen.

Welchen Browser verwendest du, um auf die Seite zu kommen? Bei mir ist die Seite nach max. 4 Sekunden vollständig geladen, inkl. Werbung.


----------



## Hoschie78 (14. Dezember 2010)

Aquania schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat Buffed in den letzten Monaten sehr nachgelassen, es war zwischendurch mal besser, aber jetzt mit dem neuen Design, fallen mir immer mehr Sachen auf, sei es die Qualität (Rechtschreibung, Formulierung) der Beiträge etc...
> Vielleicht erhört irgendwer meine Worte... will doch eigentlich gar keine andere Seite benutzen, aber wenn das so bleibt, weiss ich, das es mich das nächste mal wieder ärgert, wenn ich im Spiel bin und schnell was wissen will und dann geh ich gleich direkt zu wowhead.


Japp, kann mich dem nur 100% anschließen....ich surf schon so lange und so gerne auf buffed, aber mittlerweile gehts echt gar nicht mehr. Vor allem die Qualität der "Redakteure" hat sowas von nachgelassen, unter aller Kanone....da braucht man sich nicht wundern über die Rechtschreibung so vieler User hier...klar, Sie bekommens ja so vor die Nase gesetzt -.-



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der direkte Weg zur Datenbank lautet: http://wowdata.buffed.de . Das kannst du dann ungegfähr mit wowhead vergleichen.


Ungefähr?? Made my Day....


----------



## Aquania (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Iglo,

tja, den direkten Weg zur DB, wäre noch eine Alternative, da gibts aber momentan in der Suchbox oben 2 Datenbanken im DropdownMenü , deswegen bin ich immer über die Startseite gegangen und hab im Dropdown die Cata-DB ausgewählt. Mittlerweile scheint aber die "WOW: Cataclysm Datenbank" eh auf die wowdata.buffed.de zu gehen... Auch wieder so ein Ding. Da muss wohl das Dropdown Menü geändert werden. 

Ich surfe mit dem Firefox, weiss aber nicht was das damit zu tun haben soll *zwinker. Mit dem IE sieht die Ladezeit noch bescheidener aus. Zumal ich dann unten auch nen Fehler angezeigt bekomme. 



> Details zum Fehler auf der Webseite
> 
> Benutzer-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729)
> Zeitstempel: Tue, 14 Dec 2010 10:17:29 UTC
> ...


----------



## Stanglnator (14. Dezember 2010)

Aquania schrieb:


> tja, den direkten Weg zur DB, wäre noch eine Alternative, da gibts aber momentan in der Suchbox oben 2 Datenbanken im DropdownMenü , deswegen bin ich immer über die Startseite gegangen und hab im Dropdown die Cata-DB ausgewählt. Mittlerweile scheint aber die "WOW: Cataclysm Datenbank" eh auf die wowdata.buffed.de zu gehen... Auch wieder so ein Ding. Da muss wohl das Dropdown Menü geändert werden.



Danke erst mal für das differenzierte Feedback, speziell aus dem ersten Post.   Die ausführlicheren Informationen in der Datenbank sind in Auftrag gegeben, ebenso Optimierungen der Ladezeiten. Auch das Entfernen des Cata-Eintrags im Such-Pulldown. Die Suche wird auch noch verbessert. Dass die Startseite so lang ist, liegt daran, dass tatsächlich auch die News am Ende des Tickers genutzt werden. Das lässt sich gut messen. Sonst wäre sie kürzer.


----------



## Bismark72 (16. Dezember 2010)

Wowhead ist ein guter Tipp.

Das einzige was hier auf buffed noch gut funktioniert ist das Forum, der Rest ist leider so hoffnungslos übermüllt, dass mir meist die Geduld fehlt, 30 Sekunden und mehr zu warten, bis man an Informationen kommt.

Werbung stört mich im Allgemeinen nicht. Aber die Webseite ist wohl eher auf User mit DSL16000+ abgestimmt, damit kann ich weder zu Hause noch auf der Arbeit dienen. Videos als Werbung gehören m.E. verboten, bis die Internetinfrastruktur in Deutschland *flächendeckend* ein höheres Niveau erreicht.

Klingt nach "Jammern auf höchstem Niveau", aber hey, wer programmiert denn bitte eine Webseite mit einem fetten Hintergrundbild, von dem nichts mehr zu sehen ist, wenn die Seite einmal geladen ist? Kann doch nur jemand sein, der mit Bandbreite nur so um sich werfen kann. Ich kann's nicht.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2010)

seh ich genauso. das forum ist gut, den rest der seite kannst du vergessen .. hab mir vom relaunch mehr erhofft. gibts eigentlich ausser den "lustigen" gradanzeigen noch was neues?


----------



## Madrake (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

und zwar bin ich auf folgende Werbung hier im Forum gestoßen, bei der der Schließbutton (normal oben rechts) komplett verdeckt wird durch das Frame vom Anmeldenamen und der Abmeldebutton

Link zum Bild

hab ich nicht verkleinert - darum keine Direkteinbindung ins Forum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Screenshot, relativ bescheidenen Positionierung des Banners. Welche Auflösung nutzt du denn?


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal den z-index (Überlagerungsreihenfolge) der Login-Box ein Stück runter gesetzt. Ich hoffe das passt. Falls nicht, nochmal melden bitte.


----------



## Madrake (16. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Schöner Screenshot, relativ bescheidenen Positionierung des Banners. Welche Auflösung nutzt du denn?



1024 x 768 Pixel


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2010)

Madrake schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und zwar bin ich auf folgende Werbung hier im Forum gestoßen, bei der der Schließbutton (normal oben rechts) komplett verdeckt wird durch das Frame vom Anmeldenamen und der Abmeldebutton
> 
> ...


An der gleichen Steklle kam eben etwas bei mir. Allerdings als Werbevideo von Fanta. Hier war es allerdings so, dass alles unanklickbar war, bis ich auf close geklickt habe, die Werbung nahm die ganze Browserfläche ein.
Auflösung ist 1280x1024


----------



## Zylenia (28. Dezember 2010)

Buffed zieht es durch ,auch wenn die Kunden was anders wollen.
Ist genauso bei Spielen,deshalb gehen auch viele Spiele unter,die Kunden sagen was anders,es wird aber so gemacht weil es kostengünstiger ist.
Der Player von Buffed ist Mist,wurde tausendmal gesagt,intressiert nicht,die haben ein Vertrag.
Die Seite ist totale scheisse jetzt,intressiert nicht,sie bekommen Geld dafür.
So verkommt Buffed zu einer normalen PC Games oder PC Aktion Seite,3 Seiten in den selben Format,wie lächerlich ist das bitte?
Der Kunde sagt nein,ist völlig egal.
Geld muss kommen,solange es noch kommt.
Fragt sich wielange die Kunden das mitmachen.
Naja,solange WoW noch da ist wird es euch an nichts mangeln.


----------



## Zahleb (2. Januar 2011)

Werbung ist ok und sicherlich auch notwendig.
Aber so penetrant, wie das hier betrieben wird, habe ich das selten erlebt.
buffed ist eine tolle Datenbank, aber so macht es nicht mehr viel Spaß hier zu stöbern.
Ich bin nun vom IE auf Firefox umgestiegen, um einige dieser lästigen Werbung zu filtern.

Ich hoffe, daß buffed nicht dasselbe Schicksal ereilt, wie einst wow-handwerk.de


----------

